# Ever Evolving - Outer Space Stuff



## Lazy 8

https://www.space.com/lyrid-meteor-shower-2019-peaking-now.html


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> https://www.space.com/lyrid-meteor-shower-2019-peaking-now.html


Thanks for the heads-up lazy.


----------



## threeten

fastwater said:


> Thanks for the heads-up lazy.


X2


----------



## Lazy 8

For you Space Cadets...they aren't just tonight and where in tarnation is that dang ol EZ?


----------



## ezbite

at work


----------



## matticito

Thanks. Was out at pymatuning today but didnt stay late. May go again tomorrow . Just to see them. Unless I can think a better place with no light pollution


----------



## Lazy 8

matticito said:


> Thanks. Was out at pymat uh bing today but didnt stay late. May go again tomorrow . Just to see them. Unless I can think a better place with no light pollution


That's my problem. Timing and the ability to get the heck outta Dodge to see them. 
Going to WV this Wed. I can only hope.


----------



## ezbite

Tonight should be a good night


----------



## matticito

ezbite said:


> Tonight should be a good night


I should have went last night bit was tired, lazy and didnt want to drive an hour away.


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> Tonight should be a good night


EZ, I though they'd come and took you away.


----------



## Lazy 8

https://www.philly.com/news/nation-...ument-encounters-20190424.html?outputType=amp
I TOLD y'all we weren't alone.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> https://www.philly.com/news/nation-...ument-encounters-20190424.html?outputType=amp
> I TOLD y'all we weren't alone.


Lay off them seeds!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.space.com/amp/36502-eta-aquarid-meteor-shower-guide.html


----------



## Daveo76

The Aquarids are usually hard to see because they are so low on the horizon. Still good looking. I like that they last a couple weeks and the peak is the 4th. Happy Looking!!


----------



## Lazy 8

While not a meteor shower, still something neat from OUTER SPACE for all us Space Cadets.
https://gizmodo.com/its-hard-to-believe-how-close-this-asteroid-is-going-to-1834418099/amp


----------



## Daveo76

Space Junk Facts


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I thought I seen a really bright shooting star while waiting to walk in the woods yesterday morning around 5:15. I wonder if that is what I was seeing. Seemed extra bright.


----------



## Lazy 8

Why all of a sudden does it seem like a lot of countries are sending crafts to our moon?


----------



## Dovans

disaster strikes Space X


----------



## Lazy 8

This crap just blows my mind.
http://hubblesite.org/news_release/news/2019-17


----------



## scioto_alex

Geology can blow your mind, too. I'm sorry for you if you believe the Earth is only six thousand years old. Ample evidence tells otherwise.


----------



## Lazy 8

Speaking of ample evidence, if man evolved from apes like some would have us believe, why are there still apes? Huh?


----------



## Lazy 8

I think there's still time to catch these...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.space.com/amp/eta-aquarid-meteor-shower-peak-2019.html


----------



## Lazy 8

Rare Blue Moon a-coming.
https://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/when-is-the-next-blue-moon


----------



## scioto_alex

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking of ample evidence, if man evolved from apes like some would have us believe, why are there still apes? Huh?


Because humans did not evolve from apes. We share common ancestors. Apes went their way and humans went their way. So there are still apes doing their thing.

Something about apes turns me off, and I don't know why. I just want nothing to do with them.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking of ample evidence, if man evolved from apes like some would have us believe, why are there still apes? Huh?





scioto_alex said:


> Because humans did not evolve from apes. We share common ancestors. Apes went their way and humans went their way. So there are still apes doing their thing.
> 
> Something about apes turns me off, and I don't know why. I just want nothing to do with them.


Beat me to it. I was about to say much the same thing. Different threads of somewhat similar lines. 

Long ago we were at the Pittsburgh zoo, and in one exhibit there was a young male gorilla. He was playing with various "toys" that were in there for him, one of which was a big truck tire tied to a rope suspended from the ceiling like a swing. He rolled onto his back, reached up a paw, grabbed that tire and pulled. It bent into an oval! The strength was amazing. Then he rolled onto his side and leaned on his elbow and looked at us. He looked every one of us dead in the face. I thought, "We're studying him, and he's studying us." Then he picked up a straw off the floor, and proceeded to pick his teeth much like a human. There was a lot of intelligence in those eyes. 

Let's remember that Koko learned to sign about 2,000 words, and she would teach other gorillas how to sign. Researchers observed these gorillas having conversations with each other.

I also remember seeing some "wildlife" program many years ago, where ape researchers came into the possession of a baby gorilla. They would pick it up and take it for walks in the jungle to familiarize it with the habitat, with the idea to eventually reintroduce it to the wild. On one of these walks the researcher suddenly became aware that he was surrounded by gorillas. He stopped in place with the cameraman right behind him. Suddenly, a huge silverback male charged him! He dropped the baby gorilla off to the side fully expecting to be killed. The male swooped in, scooped up the baby, and took it back to the troop! The man was untouched.

That gorilla had no problem with people, other than that they had a gorilla who belonged with them! Perhaps your problem with apes is with their native intelligence. 

My Mom always said that critters are a lot smarter than many people give them credit for.


----------



## Lazy 8

I believe it all BB. Did you all catch this?


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's an interesting site for Space Cadets...
http://www.spacedaily.com/m/


----------



## Lazy 8

Are we really alone?
https://www.foxnews.com/science/pentagon-finally-admits-it-investigates-ufos


----------



## buckeyebowman

Or UAP's. Quite frankly I'd be surprised if they didn't investigate them. I'm sure the US Air Force wants to feel like it controls the skies over our country. If they get reports of things flying around out there, behaving in strange ways, no flight plans filed, no ID transponder, they sure better look into it! 

As far as are we alone. There was a British scientist, I forget his name, who said something like, "Sometimes I think we're alone in the universe, and sometimes I think we're not. Either way you go, it's pretty mind boggling!"


----------



## Lazy 8

I agree. I can't say one way or the other. Well, not until I see something for myself. 
Here's some more space news.
https://www.space.com/amp/asteroid-passes-close-to-earth.html


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's another what I like to call, are we alone, articles.
First a little disclaimer boys and girls. I'm a God fearing man who truly believes Christ died on the cross for our sins. I always have and will continue to believe that. 

But, what's your take on all of this?
https://www.foxnews.com/science/christopher-mellon-official-ufo-sightings-real.amp


----------



## baitguy

I'm a God fearing man as well, and spent an inordinate amount of time doing scripture based things thru my 6 years in parochial schools and 50 more since ... I seriously doubt that we're alone, and in all that time, I've never seen anything in any scripture, nor have any of the many people with theological acumen way past my pay grade that can show me anything different that tells me that Starship earth contains all of Gods creatures ... I've always had little bit of interest in UFO's and have read some fascinating things about phenomena that has been corroborated across the globe many times by many different and diverse people ... we live in an area called the Great Lakes Triangle, much the same as the one in Bermuda, where compasses can go crazy, and have had many sightings and strange goings on across the region for many many years, US and Canada both ... there's another one of them I think near Japan and lots of places around the world that have a lot of strange things happening  our govt., or probably most of them, are not prone to share everything with the people  and they don't like unexplained things getting out to panic the masses, they're just lookin out for us  could be God just messin with us to entertain himself but I doubt it  there's been to much of it to just be some sort of coinkidink ...


----------



## scioto_alex

How about a few years ago when the Chinese successfully tested an anti-satellite weapon against one of their own old satellites?

Two bad things:

First, they proved that they can pick out any satellite and destroy it.

Second, what used to be one satellite became a cloud of debris, thousands of bits that are now still up there, presenting a hazard to everything else in orbit.


----------



## buckeyebowman

baitguy said:


> I'm a God fearing man as well, and spent an inordinate amount of time doing scripture based things thru my 6 years in parochial schools and 50 more since ... I seriously doubt that we're alone, and in all that time, I've never seen anything in any scripture, nor have any of the many people with theological acumen way past my pay grade that can show me anything different that tells me that Starship earth contains all of Gods creatures ... I've always had little bit of interest in UFO's and have read some fascinating things about phenomena that has been corroborated across the globe many times by many different and diverse people ... we live in an area called the Great Lakes Triangle, much the same as the one in Bermuda, where compasses can go crazy, and have had many sightings and strange goings on across the region for many many years, US and Canada both ... there's another one of them I think near Japan and lots of places around the world that have a lot of strange things happening  our govt., or probably most of them, are not prone to share everything with the people  and they don't like unexplained things getting out to panic the masses, they're just lookin out for us  could be God just messin with us to entertain himself but I doubt it  there's been to much of it to just be some sort of coinkidink ...


Good point. I've pointed out to people in the past that nowhere in the Bible does it say God created ONLY the earth, man, and earth's other creatures. And whatever name you want to hang on it, God, Creator, Prime Mover, The One, Great Spirit, Universal Intelligence, the impulse provided seems to be tilted in the direction of producing life! 

Just go out in the woods, or into a field, and look at one square yard of turf. Try to count how many different living things are there! It can be mind boggling. 

And many scientists believed in God. Newton, Darwin, Einstein. Newton felt like he was discovering the evidence of God's influence by puzzling out the laws of motion, mathematics, and gravity. BTW, did you know that when NASA wants to send a probe to a distant planet they still use Newtonian math? It's not quite as accurate as Einstein's relativistic math, but it's easier to work with. And as the old saying goes, the Newtonian math is, "close enough for government work!" 

Darwin believed in God despite developing the theory of evolution. My feeling on this is that creatures with the ability to adapt to changes in the environment are far superior to those that can't. This is evidence of greater intelligence. Far better than life forms that will go extinct the first time the environment goes south! 

Einstein's famous quote, "God does not play dice with the universe", was made in an attempt to refute Quantum Mechanics, which only predicts probabilities of outcomes, not certain outcomes. Einstein felt that knowing the initial conditions of a system should allow you to make precise predictions about the future of that system. Quantum Mechanics, along with the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle, dictate that we can NOT know the initial conditions of a sub-atomic system or particle. 

Unfortunately for Einstein, Quantum Mechanics turned out to be THE BOMB! It predicted it's probabilities with incredible accuracy! We just can't know completely what's going on down in the sub-atomic realm. 

I don't remember what scientist said it, but he said, "The universe is not only stranger than we imagine, it's stranger than we CAN imagine"


----------



## pawcat

I seen a UFO... Lookin for Big Foot!!!


----------



## scioto_alex

Ever see the space station go overhead? Looks like a big shooting star but not as fast, and it doesn't go in a straight line. It makes a big J curve. I know it isn't turning like that, so it must have something to do with the rotation of the Earth to make it look that way.


----------



## buckeyebowman

pawcat said:


> I seen a UFO... Lookin for Big Foot!!!


Here's the thing. UFO's are hardly a new phenomenon. Allied pilots saw them during WWII! They called them "Foo Fighters". I don't know if that has anything to do with the name of Dave Grohl's band, but it might!

For years airline pilots observed atmospheric phenomena when flying at night that they called "sprites". They would only talk about them among themselves, never reporting to a higher authority. They didn't want to be thought mentally unstable and removed from their jobs!

And it goes back a lot father than that. There are reports of strange, unexplained lights in the sky in the journals of Christopher Columbus, during his first voyages to the New World.


----------



## Lazy 8

Alright you space cadets, get your telescopes and binocs ready. Here comes Jupiter.
https://earthsky.org/?p=260673


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I’ll tell you what I did see one time and this is the truth but kind of hard to explain. There was a full moon on night about 8yrs ago maybe and a GF and I were driving home. Something went across the moon but it started from the bottom at what I would call the perfect center. It was a perfect rectangle that went straight up, when it covered the moon, the moon looked like it was perfectly cut in half. It continued to pass across and leave the tip of the moon. It took maybe 15secs. I said did you just see that. She said yes and we both had no clue. I’ve googled it a few times but could never find anything. Has anyone ever seen anything like this before?


----------



## Scorpio V

It was a cheese slicer. I mean really the moon is made of cheese right?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

unless 1 is just fundamentally opposed to the remotest possibility of alien life look up the Greenbank Formula. the existence of alien life is as certain as the stars...


----------



## buckeyebowman

Also the Drake Equation.


----------



## Lazy 8

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’ll tell you what I did see one time and this is the truth but kind of hard to explain. There was a full moon on night about 8yrs ago maybe and a GF and I were driving home. Something went across the moon but it started from the bottom at what I would call the perfect center. It was a perfect rectangle that went straight up, when it covered the moon, the moon looked like it was perfectly cut in half. It continued to pass across and leave the tip of the moon. It took maybe 15secs. I said did you just see that. She said yes and we both had no clue. I’ve googled it a few times but could never find anything. Has anyone ever seen anything like this before?


I have not seen anything like that...but I ain't dead yet.


----------



## Lazy 8

Anybody ever watch Ancient Aliens?
Try to explain some of that stuff.


----------



## ezbite

Jupiter is rocking tonight.. see 3 of her moons?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 309945
> 
> Jupiter is rocking tonight.. see 3 of her moons?


Been looking at it since I can’t sleep. Super bright tonight in the hills.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I saw 2 of them. My buddy had a telescope and set it up so we could see 4 of Jupiter's moons. And we could clearly see the bands on Jupiter and the Great Red Spot.


----------



## Lazy 8

I saw 2 also. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Lazy 8

Top 5 UFO sightings.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.history.com/.amp/news/ufo-sightings-credible-modern


----------



## Lazy 8

Strawberry Moon tonight and tomorrow. Jupiter should still be visible just above. Even binocs should afford you a decent view of Jupiter.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.almanac.com/content/full-moon-june?amp


----------



## Lazy 8

They're H-E-R-E...
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/u-...s-suspicions-grow-surrounding-naval-sightings


----------



## scioto_alex

I did see moons of Jupiter with binoculars.

This was on the coast of Maine, not much light pollution. I was laying on my back on the deck of a condo and I held the binoculars clamped against the rail to avoid hand shake.


----------



## Lazy 8

Boys and girls, I caint make this crap up.

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/06/21/opinions/pilots-seeing-ufos-opinion-lincoln/index.html


----------



## Lazy 8

8 moments to watch for....
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...ent/apollo-11-cnn-film-documentary/index.html


----------



## yonderfishin

The DOD has released videos of unexplainable ufo's , real footage from military aircraft , and major news outlets publishing stories of it. Its getting hard for them to keep denying something is going on out there.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> 8 moments to watch for....
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...ent/apollo-11-cnn-film-documentary/index.html


Neil Armstrong led a fairly quiet life after the Apollo 11 mission, and I don't think he did any interviews at all. Same with his partners. It has been speculated that they saw things that might be "disturbing" to the general populace, that the US government wanted kept quiet. Who really knows?

After all, the deep dope on the JFK assassination was supposed to be made public 50 years after the fact. That would be 2013, just 6 years ago. Anybody remember any blockbusters coming out then? I don't! 



yonderfishin said:


> The DOD has released videos of unexplainable ufo's , real footage from military aircraft , and major news outlets publishing stories of it. Its getting hard for them to keep denying something is going on out there.


Like I posted earlier, the military seeks to rule the skies above our country. If there's stuff going on up there that they don't know about, or understand, they will check it out! The U in UFO simply means "unidentified", it does not necessarily mean alien to this earth. 

Since we now have unpiloted drones which require no humans to be on board, all we need is technology to catch up with the laws of physics, if that is possible. After all, circuit boards and logic chips aren't subject to G forces. So, aircraft could possibly be designed that could violate the laws of physics. Thinking about that, materials science also would need to improve. The aircraft can't tear itself apart performing these maneuvers. 

I'm sure that's a concern of the military as well.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Neil Armstrong led a fairly quiet life after the Apollo 11 mission, and I don't think he did any interviews at all. Same with his partners. It has been speculated that they saw things that might be "disturbing" to the general populace, that the US government wanted kept quiet. Who really knows?
> 
> After all, the deep dope on the JFK assassination was supposed to be made public 50 years after the fact. That would be 2013, just 6 years ago. Anybody remember any blockbusters coming out then? I don't!
> 
> 
> 
> Like I posted earlier, the military seeks to rule the skies above our country. If there's stuff going on up there that they don't know about, or understand, they will check it out! The U in UFO simply means "unidentified", it does not necessarily mean alien to this earth.
> 
> Since we now have unpiloted drones which require no humans to be on board, all we need is technology to catch up with the laws of physics, if that is possible. After all, circuit boards and logic chips aren't subject to G forces. So, aircraft could possibly be designed that could violate the laws of physics. Thinking about that, materials science also would need to improve. The aircraft can't tear itself apart performing these maneuvers.
> 
> I'm sure that's a concern of the military as well.


I agree with all. Speaking of g forces, who remembers back when jets used to break the sound barrier whenever they wanted to? Kaboom.


----------



## scioto_alex

A friend of mine was involved in a project to seek sources of gamma rays in space. They used a high-altitude balloon to lift an instrument which they built themselves. My friend was soldering the circuit board. The memory was a bank of off-the-shelf USB thumb drives. The antennas on the instrument resembled a bank of loudspeakers.

They launched it in Antarctica, to get away from radio noise. There is a "circumpolar" air current which kept the balloon flying in circles around the continent.

Sorry for the poor pic quality, these are screen captures from a live video stream.










The launch was an elaborate procedure involving a crane.










When the experiment was finished, the instrument dropped by parachute for recovery. It took a beating on landing, but they still were able to get their data.










But, what about the balloon? There was no recovery of that, it just disappeared from the planning. Somewhere out there in the world is a big plastic bag that 100 people could fit into. Maybe it's wrapped around a whale.

Of course, it is possible that a whale brought it down.


----------



## Daveo76

scioto_alex said:


> A friend of mine was involved in a project to seek sources of gamma rays in space. They used a high-altitude balloon to lift an instrument which they built themselves. My friend was soldering the circuit board. The memory was a bank of off-the-shelf USB thumb drives. The antennas on the instrument resembled a bank of loudspeakers.
> 
> They launched it in Antarctica, to get away from radio noise. There is a "circumpolar" air current which kept the balloon flying in circles around the continent.
> 
> Sorry for the poor pic quality, these are screen captures from a live video stream.
> 
> View attachment 311781
> 
> 
> The launch was an elaborate procedure involving a crane.
> 
> View attachment 311783
> 
> 
> When the experiment was finished, the instrument dropped by parachute for recovery. It took a beating on landing, but they still were able to get their data.
> View attachment 311785
> 
> 
> 
> But, what about the balloon? There was no recovery of that, it just disappeared from the planning. Somewhere out there in the world is a big plastic bag that 100 people could fit into. Maybe it's wrapped around a whale.
> 
> Of course, it is possible that a whale brought it down.


----------



## Daveo76

Gamma rays are the most dangerous kind too. Earth has been around for 4 billion years and nothing really surprises me. Me and the ol lady saw a UFO, triangular in shape and that gal called MUFON and we talked about 45 minutes. I did see 3 of Jupiters' moons. Then again, I'm out Stargazing every clear night, not many lately!!


----------



## Daveo76

scioto_alex said:


> Geology can blow your mind, too. I'm sorry for you if you believe the Earth is only six thousand years old. Ample evidence tells otherwise.


 Yeah, they say Earth is 4 Billion years old and the Big Bang happened to create the Universe about 14 Billion years ago,,,,


----------



## Lazy 8

Check these out...
https://m.accuweather.com/en/weathe...events-you-wont-want-to-miss-in-july/70008677


----------



## yonderfishin

buckeyebowman said:


> Like I posted earlier, the military seeks to rule the skies above our country. If there's stuff going on up there that they don't know about, or understand, they will check it out! The U in UFO simply means "unidentified", it does not necessarily mean alien to this earth.
> 
> Since we now have unpiloted drones which require no humans to be on board, all we need is technology to catch up with the laws of physics, if that is possible. After all, circuit boards and logic chips aren't subject to G forces. So, aircraft could possibly be designed that could violate the laws of physics. Thinking about that, materials science also would need to improve. The aircraft can't tear itself apart performing these maneuvers.
> 
> I'm sure that's a concern of the military as well.





A competing theory to the alien idea is that the government has super secret advanced aircraft far beyond what we know of and that is what people are seeing. The only problem I see with that theory is that would be an even bigger secret than the knowledge of alien craft , a harder secret to keep , and a bigger leap of faith to believe. All things considered , it seems less likely. We know the government has technology far more advanced than we are aware of but odds are against anything as advanced as some ufo's appear to be unless it was reverse engineered from something alien. Some of these things are light years ahead of anything humans could have dreamed up by now. You cant just break the laws of physics on a whim , whoever designed these things has been around longer than humans have.


----------



## scioto_alex

On the BBC they had an interview about asteroids with Professor Brian May - that's the same Brian May who played guitar for Queen.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_May


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yes. he has a doctorate in Astrophysics! Quite a smart fellow. Took him a while to get his doctorate since he was so busy being a rock star!


----------



## scioto_alex

At OSU I took a class in geology. Then I took a class in astronomy, and I realized that astronomy is geology in the sky.


----------



## Lazy 8

I planned on going outside tonight and do some star gazing...Mother Nature had another plan called THUNDER & LIGHTNIN.


----------



## scioto_alex

Some reports say this was a piece of a Chinese rocket

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...arths-atmosphere-2013-Northeast-Fireball.html


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Some reports say this was a piece of a Chinese rocket
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...arths-atmosphere-2013-Northeast-Fireball.html


FOSR - the world may never know...


----------



## Lazy 8

Road trip?
https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/07/11/us/alien-march-facebook-event-trnd/index.html


----------



## 1MoreKast

I just watched "Bob Lazar - Area 51 & Flying Saucers" on Netflix...pretty cool doc!


----------



## cheezemm2

I double dog dare you to watch some of the specials on black holes and the theories of relativity. Things like entanglement, bending time, etc. are all scientifically backed.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

cheezemm2 said:


> I double dog dare you to watch some of the specials on black holes and the theories of relativity. Things like entanglement, bending time, etc. are all scientifically backed.


No disrespect to your statement but how do they know what those things do as nobody has ever been in one. I know I wouldn’t wanna be the first guy through that door haha. My luck I would drop in a saloon in the 1880’s right in front of Doc Holiday on his worse day or something crazy like that. Lol. I would prefer to drop in front of Rachel Welch in 10,000 BC.


----------



## buckeyebowman

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> No disrespect to your statement but how do they know what those things do as nobody has ever been in one. I know I wouldn’t wanna be the first guy through that door haha. My luck I would drop in a saloon in the 1880’s right in front of Doc Holiday on his worse day or something crazy like that. Lol. I would prefer to drop in front of Rachel Welch in 10,000 BC.


Well, because they observe, calculate, and run experiments. And also because scientists are generally skeptics. They rarely believe anything on its face. Consider the "acceptance" of Einstein's Special and General Theories of Relativity. BTW, "relativity" was a term that Einstein himself didn't like! He preferred the title "Invariance Theory", since his aim was to show that the laws of physics hold for all observers in all inertial frames of reference. In other words, they are invariant. 

Anyway, scientific opinion lined up about like public opinion for the American Revolution did. A third were all for it, a third were on the fence, and a third were dead set against it. What many people don't know is that Canada experienced quite a population boost after the colonies won the Revolutionary War. The Loyalists, about a third of the population, relocated to Canada! 

In Einstein's case a lot of people thought he was daft! Nicola Tesla was a vocal critic, saying that he didn't believe that space could be bent or curved! This was when most scientists believed that space was absolutely empty nothingness, and not it's own particular kind of "stuff". 

So, Einstein's theories have been subjected to endless tests, and have not been found wanting. If I get into a discussion about it, which is rare since most people are clueless about physics, I ask them if their GPS works. When they say yes, I say, "Then Einstein was right!"


----------



## Lazy 8

Hayabusa...
https://www.sciencealert.com/japan-...ft-on-an-asteroid-and-the-photos-are-nuts/amp


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Well I’m clueless when it comes to theories as deep as those but you could have just said it’s all theories.


----------



## Lazy 8

Either alien spacecraft is slow like ours and manned with robots, considering how many light years it took us to put a rover on Mars or they're UBER fast and having living beings on them.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Road trip?
> https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/07/11/us/alien-march-facebook-event-trnd/index.html


Crazy, they are hoping for 300,000 people to storm Area 51....Better hope the aliens there are friendly.

*CNN)* Stretch those quads and prep that tinfoil hat!

Over 300,000 people have signed on to a Facebook event pledging to raid Area 51 in Nevada in a quest to "see them aliens."

The event, titled "Storm Area 51, They Can't Stop All of Us," is inviting users from around the world to join a "Naruto run" -- a Japanese manga-inspired running style featuring arms outstretched backwards and heads forward -- into the area.



"We can move faster than their bullets," the event page, which is clearly written with tongue in cheek, promises those who RSVP for September 20.

*What they're after*


The mysterious Area 51 has been the focus of conspiracy theories for decades, and many people think it's where the US government stores its secrets about aliens and UFOs.

The area was officially acknowledged as a military site in 2013, but the theories live on.

Though the September event is most certainly a joke, it comes just a few weeks after a group of US senators was briefed about reported encounters between the US Navy and an unidentified aircraft -- literally an unidentified flying object.

So what do they know? Where can we sign up to hear about that?


----------



## buckeyebowman

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well I’m clueless when it comes to theories as deep as those but you could have just said it’s all theories.


Well, there are a lot of theories out there, but there are also laws. Like the laws of thermodynamics, or Newton's laws of motion. Theories have a more precarious existence. 

There are all kinds of physicists. Einstein was a theoretical physicist. He deals with thought experiments and conjecture, all supported by his mathematics. From these activities may come a theory. And they don't come very easily. Einstein took 10 years to work out the math for his General Theory of Relativity.

Once a theory is proposed, and a peer reviewed paper is published, another group of physicists get involved. These are experimental physicists. They read that paper and begin designing experiments to test it. After testing they will submit a paper on their results, which will also be peer reviewed and published. 

It's a very rigorous process. Nothing gets by on anybody's say so! 



Lazy 8 said:


> Either alien spacecraft is slow like ours and manned with robots, considering how many light years it took us to put a rover on Mars or they're UBER fast and having living beings on them.


I take the opposite tack. If alien spacecraft are slow, then they could well be piloted by living beings. If they are ultra fast and would subject living beings to excessive G forces, then it's more likely they would be piloted by robots or computers featuring advance artificial intelligence. 

And you also made a small mistake. A light year is not a measure of time, it's a measure of distance. It's how far light will travel in a year. Since light travels at 180,000 miles per second in a vacuum, it's a long, long way!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Well, there are a lot of theories out there, but there are also laws. Like the laws of thermodynamics, or Newton's laws of motion. Theories have a more precarious existence.
> 
> There are all kinds of physicists. Einstein was a theoretical physicist. He deals with thought experiments and conjecture, all supported by his mathematics. From these activities may come a theory. And they don't come very easily. Einstein took 10 years to work out the math for his General Theory of Relativity.
> 
> Once a theory is proposed, and a peer reviewed paper is published, another group of physicists get involved. These are experimental physicists. They read that paper and begin designing experiments to test it. After testing they will submit a paper on their results, which will also be peer reviewed and published.
> 
> It's a very rigorous process. Nothing gets by on anybody's say so!
> 
> 
> 
> I take the opposite tack. If alien spacecraft are slow, then they could well be piloted by living beings. If they are ultra fast and would subject living beings to excessive G forces, then it's more likely they would be piloted by robots or computers featuring advance artificial intelligence.
> 
> And you also made a small mistake. A light year is not a measure of time, it's a measure of distance. It's how far light will travel in a year. Since light travels at 180,000 miles per second in a vacuum, it's a long, long way!


Who says they can't handle the G forces better than humans and maybe I was talking about time?
Let's give others the benefit of doubt.


----------



## scioto_alex

G-forces - It's funny to watch the Star Trek episodes where somehow they have gravity that keeps everyone on the floor. And they go in and out of warp drive which you might think would plaster them against the back wall of the bridge. 

HOWEVER sometimes they come under fire somehow, and then all the actors lean back and forth in their chairs and hold on to the armrests.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> G-forces - It's funny to watch the Star Trek episodes where somehow they have gravity that keeps everyone on the floor. And they go in and out of warp drive which you might think would plaster them against the back wall of the bridge.
> 
> HOWEVER sometimes they come under fire somehow, and then all the actors lean back and forth in their chairs and hold on to the armrests.


Yea, like the Milenium Falcon?


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Either alien spacecraft is slow like ours and manned with robots, considering how many light years it took us to put a rover on Mars or they're UBER fast and having living beings on them.


Yes, it's obvious you were talking about time. As I mentioned in my reply a light year is a measure of distance, not of time. It can be confusing. People hear the word year, and they think time. The same thing happens with foot/pound. People hear pound and think it's a measurement of weight, when it's a measurement of work. 

Also, it could be that your fingers just got typing too fast! I go back and proofread just about every post I make. I'm a good typist, but am sometimes amazed at the goofs I make! 

As far as the Star Trek stuff goes, I guess that's why it's called science "fiction". A couple of my favorite items from that show are the "photon torpedo" and the "Tri-Quarter"! What kind of damage can a photon do, other than knock an electron off an atom that it might impinge upon? And the term Tri-Quarter literally means 3/4! 3/4 of what?

However the "Communicator" did come pretty close to the old Motorola flip phone!


----------



## yonderfishin

Technology makes things once thought impossible.....possible. There was a time when the G forces modern pilots experience now , were beyond human ability to tolerate without the pilot going unconscious or worse , but thanks to pressure suits and other systems pilots can handle a lot more force than they used to. With much more advanced technology who knows what a human or otherwise " living " pilot or crew could do.


----------



## yonderfishin

buckeyebowman said:


> As far as the Star Trek stuff goes, I guess that's why it's called science "fiction". A couple of my favorite items from that show are the "photon torpedo" and the "Tri-Quarter"! What kind of damage can a photon do, other than knock an electron off an atom that it might impinge upon?



Well ,.....what damage can an atom do ? There was a time when anyone suggesting an atom could be weaponized and be capable of destroying the world would have been called an idiot.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Yes, it's obvious you were talking about time. As I mentioned in my reply a light year is a measure of distance, not of time. It can be confusing. People hear the word year, and they think time. The same thing happens with foot/pound. People hear pound and think it's a measurement of weight, when it's a measurement of work.
> 
> Also, it could be that your fingers just got typing too fast! I go back and proofread just about every post I make. I'm a good typist, but am sometimes amazed at the goofs I make!
> 
> As far as the Star Trek stuff goes, I guess that's why it's called science "fiction". A couple of my favorite items from that show are the "photon torpedo" and the "Tri-Quarter"! What kind of damage can a photon do, other than knock an electron off an atom that it might impinge upon? And the term Tri-Quarter literally means 3/4! 3/4 of what?
> 
> However the "Communicator" did come pretty close to the old Motorola flip phone!


Dang


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Lol


----------



## cheezemm2

Hey guys, here's a pretty easy example to understand concerning gravity and time! Now imagine this on a MUCH, MUCH LARGER SCALE!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Cool post, cheezemm! It's also interesting to note that Einstein's equation, E=mc2, the most famous equation in the world, has been repeatedly confirmed by particle accelerators. 

Let's say they have a proton, or a beam of them, going around at .999830% of the speed of light. They're pouring on the juice and manage to shove it up to .999975% of the speed of light. At that speed the proton will be about 10,000 times more massive than it was at the previous speed! Still miniscule in relation to anything in the macroscopic world. Not even as heavy as a speck of dust, but in sub-atomic particle collisions it gives you more bang for the buck! 

Both effects, time dilation and energy conversion into mass, are more apparent the closer you get to the speed of light. The speeds we can achieve with jet aircraft are far slower than the speed of light, but they are still faster than a clock at rest. Thus, the difference was only 40 nanoseconds, but it was still a difference. The speeds we can attain in particle accelerators are much greater, so the difference in mass is greater. 

If you represented the slowing of time, or increase in mass, graphically you would produce an "asymptotic" curve. The "asymptote" would be the line representing the possible upper boundary, either no passage of time or infinite mass in the case of the proton. The graph curve representing either phenomenon would grow very close to the asymptote, but NEVER touch it! Why? Because Einstein's math says it can't!

According to Einstein's math, the only thing that can travel at light speed is light itself. A photon of light is a massless particle. So, for a photon time does not exist! It never gets old. In the case of the proton, or a spaceship, or any other massive body, Einstein's math says that to accelerate any of them to light speed and attaining infinite mass, would require an input of infinite energy. That just doesn't exist!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

The millennial anifta nuts are planning to storm Area 51, no joke. Wonder if I could buy a front row ticket?


----------



## buckeyebowman

I think it could get interesting. The reaction of the forces guarding the site will reveal how seriously they take whatever they have stored in there.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

buckeyebowman said:


> I think it could get interesting. The reaction of the forces guarding the site will reveal how seriously they take whatever they have stored in there.


Yea it could get interesting if they are really serious. NBC news is reporting that the Air Force has put out the warning, "any attempt to illegally access the area is highly discouraged.". So they are taking it somewhat serious. People are nuts man...


----------



## cheezemm2

buckeyebowman said:


> Cool post, cheezemm! It's also interesting to note that Einstein's equation, E=mc2, the most famous equation in the world, has been repeatedly confirmed by particle accelerators.
> 
> Let's say they have a proton, or a beam of them, going around at .999830% of the speed of light. They're pouring on the juice and manage to shove it up to .999975% of the speed of light. At that speed the proton will be about 10,000 times more massive than it was at the previous speed! Still miniscule in relation to anything in the macroscopic world. Not even as heavy as a speck of dust, but in sub-atomic particle collisions it gives you more bang for the buck!
> 
> Both effects, time dilation and energy conversion into mass, are more apparent the closer you get to the speed of light. The speeds we can achieve with jet aircraft are far slower than the speed of light, but they are still faster than a clock at rest. Thus, the difference was only 40 nanoseconds, but it was still a difference. The speeds we can attain in particle accelerators are much greater, so the difference in mass is greater.
> 
> If you represented the slowing of time, or increase in mass, graphically you would produce an "asymptotic" curve. The "asymptote" would be the line representing the possible upper boundary, either no passage of time or infinite mass in the case of the proton. The graph curve representing either phenomenon would grow very close to the asymptote, but NEVER touch it! Why? Because Einstein's math says it can't!
> 
> According to Einstein's math, the only thing that can travel at light speed is light itself. A photon of light is a massless particle. So, for a photon time does not exist! It never gets old. In the case of the proton, or a spaceship, or any other massive body, Einstein's math says that to accelerate any of them to light speed and attaining infinite mass, would require an input of infinite energy. That just doesn't exist!


Which is why....if we ever find out how to travel to black holes and keep someone in "orbit" of it for a few of what we would consider normal years, then find a way to escape the massive gravitational pull they could come back to earth hundreds or thousands of years later even though they were only gone for a bit.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Doggone it! Just read some really interesting outer space stuff in, of all places, a George Will op-ed on the Apollo 11 moon landing. I'll have to dig that up and quote some of it here! Be back tomorrow!


----------



## yonderfishin

buckeyebowman said:


> Cool post, cheezemm! It's also interesting to note that Einstein's equation, E=mc2, the most famous equation in the world, has been repeatedly confirmed by particle accelerators.
> 
> Let's say they have a proton, or a beam of them, going around at .999830% of the speed of light. They're pouring on the juice and manage to shove it up to .999975% of the speed of light. At that speed the proton will be about 10,000 times more massive than it was at the previous speed! Still miniscule in relation to anything in the macroscopic world. Not even as heavy as a speck of dust, but in sub-atomic particle collisions it gives you more bang for the buck!
> 
> Both effects, time dilation and energy conversion into mass, are more apparent the closer you get to the speed of light. The speeds we can achieve with jet aircraft are far slower than the speed of light, but they are still faster than a clock at rest. Thus, the difference was only 40 nanoseconds, but it was still a difference. The speeds we can attain in particle accelerators are much greater, so the difference in mass is greater.
> 
> If you represented the slowing of time, or increase in mass, graphically you would produce an "asymptotic" curve. The "asymptote" would be the line representing the possible upper boundary, either no passage of time or infinite mass in the case of the proton. The graph curve representing either phenomenon would grow very close to the asymptote, but NEVER touch it! Why? Because Einstein's math says it can't!
> 
> According to Einstein's math, the only thing that can travel at light speed is light itself. A photon of light is a massless particle. So, for a photon time does not exist! It never gets old. In the case of the proton, or a spaceship, or any other massive body, Einstein's math says that to accelerate any of them to light speed and attaining infinite mass, would require an input of infinite energy. That just doesn't exist!



I have this theory that while " Einsteins math " or interpretation of that math may describe why mass cant achieve the speed of light , the science might not be taking into consideration part of what it says. Light travels instantly , an observer would see that it takes time to reach a destination but from lights perspective the trip takes no time at all. Of course there is no way to test my theory , but the perspective of an observer may not be as important as the perspective of a traveler. If from the perspective of light the trip is instantaneous , and light does not experience time then at some point during acceleration , distance and mass become less important and so would the energy requirement. And potentially , from that point whatever it is , mass distance and energy requirement become less and less important the closer to light speed an object gets. The closer to light speed you get the less time you experience and the shorter the trip gets so atleast in my mind  .... mass and energy requirement are only an issue for part of the trip. That might sound crazy , and it could be....but this theory might have something to do with quantum physics , very quirky science. If I were right , that would mean we wouldn't necessarily have to find a way to get to light speed or deal with ever increasing mass the entire trip , but only until reaching about half or two thirds light speed when the limitations start trailing off instead of climbing. OR..... I could be full of it LOL. But I really do think mainstream science is missing something here.


----------



## Lazy 8

Wouldn't this be cool to see in person...
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...rate-50th-anniversary-moon-landing-180972590/


----------



## buckeyebowman

yonderfishin said:


> I have this theory that while " Einsteins math " or interpretation of that math may describe why mass cant achieve the speed of light , the science might not be taking into consideration part of what it says. Light travels instantly , an observer would see that it takes time to reach a destination but from lights perspective the trip takes no time at all. Of course there is no way to test my theory , but the perspective of an observer may not be as important as the perspective of a traveler. If from the perspective of light the trip is instantaneous , and light does not experience time then at some point during acceleration , distance and mass become less important and so would the energy requirement. And potentially , from that point whatever it is , mass distance and energy requirement become less and less important the closer to light speed an object gets. The closer to light speed you get the less time you experience and the shorter the trip gets so atleast in my mind  .... mass and energy requirement are only an issue for part of the trip. That might sound crazy , and it could be....but this theory might have something to do with quantum physics , very quirky science. If I were right , that would mean we wouldn't necessarily have to find a way to get to light speed or deal with ever increasing mass the entire trip , but only until reaching about half or two thirds light speed when the limitations start trailing off instead of climbing. OR..... I could be full of it LOL. But I really do think mainstream science is missing something here.


You do have a point, yonder. But you hit a snag when you transition from "light" to "object". A photon of light has zero mass, therefore a beam of light also has zero mass. So, there is nothing to apply force to in order to accelerate it. Light simply travels at the speed it does (in a vacuum), and it turns out to be the cosmic speed limit.

When the word object is inserted, a massive body is implied. It has been demonstrated repeatedly that a massive body cannot be accelerated to light speed. Infinite energy and mass being the bugaboos. In math in general, and especially in the math pertaining to physics, infinity is a big no-no! Infinity does not exist, except in our imaginations. If you wind up with infinity in a calculation, that means you have a big problem!

And yes, quantum physics is a quirky science, but really has nothing to do with your original premise. Quantum physics studies sub-atomic particles. The Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle states that we can never know the precise position and momentum of a sub-atomic particle precisely, at the same time! Also, sub-atomic particles can "morph" into different things at different times. For instance a proton just doesn't sit around being a proton all the time. At times it can become a pair of particles. A neutron and a positron! A neutron doesn't sit around being a neutron all the time. It can morph into a proton/electron pair! These conditions satisfy the Conservation Laws of mass and charge! All kind of transformations are allowed, but only if they follow the conservation laws.

These conservation laws include conservation of mass, charge, spin, charm, and strangeness. The last two monikers were hung on sub-atomic particles because physicists need a way to talk about things.

Anyway, the odds of anything happening at the sub-atomic level are given by the Schroedinger Wave Equation, which generates a series of probabilities for the outcome of any physical system in question. This is in direct contradiction of Newtonian physics, which maintains that if you know the initial condition of any physical system, you can predict both it's future and it's past.

Quantum Mechanics says that's not so! Einstein hated Quantum Mechanics! It was the source of his famous quote, "God does not play dice with the universe!" Unfortunately, or fortunately, God does! We can't know in advance what will happen.

Well, I thought I was going to get to the George Will stuff tonight, but I didn't. Anyway, I hope it was fruitful. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Lazy 8

We finally have a video on an alien up close.
SPOILER ALERT...THEY AREN'T GREEN!
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/CULJu90


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> We finally have a video on an alien up close.
> SPOILER ALERT...THEY AREN'T GREEN!
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/CULJu90


I've been given to understand that there are grays, which are large, and reds, which are not. 

Anyway, I dug out the George Will op-ed, and here is the cosmological portion of it.

"The Universe, 99.9 (and at least 58 other 9s) percent of which is already outside Earth's atnosphere, is expanding (into we know not what) at 46 miles per second per megaparsec. (One megaparsec is approximately 3.26 million light years.) Astronomers are studying light that has taken perhaps 12 billion years to reach their instruments. This cooling cinder called Earth, spinning in the darkness at the back of beyond, is a minor speck of residue from the Big Bang, which lasted less than a billionth of a trillionth of a trillionth of a second 13.8 billion years ago. The estimated number of stars-they come and go-is 100 followed by 22 zeros. The visible Universe (which is hardly all of it) contains more than 150 billion galaxies, each with billions of stars. But if there were only 3 bees in America, the air would be more crowded with bees than space is with stars. The distances, and the violently unheavenly conditions in "the heavens" tell us that our devices will roam our immediate cosmic neighborhood, but in spite of Apollo 11's still-dazzling achievement, we are not really going anywhere. 

"Apollo 11's feat continues to dazzle"
_George F. Will_


----------



## yonderfishin

buckeyebowman said:


> You do have a point, yonder. But you hit a snag when you transition from "light" to "object". A photon of light has zero mass, therefore a beam of light also has zero mass. So, there is nothing to apply force to in order to accelerate it. Light simply travels at the speed it does (in a vacuum), and it turns out to be the cosmic speed limit.
> 
> When the word object is inserted, a massive body is implied. It has been demonstrated repeatedly that a massive body cannot be accelerated to light speed. Infinite energy and mass being the bugaboos. In math in general, and especially in the math pertaining to physics, infinity is a big no-no! Infinity does not exist, except in our imaginations. If you wind up with infinity in a calculation, that means you have a big problem!



I agree with what you are saying here , except it don't seem right that light speed is some magical threshold where time stops and lengthy trips become instantaneous. Seems more likely that that those things start to apply to some extent at much less than the speed of light and gradually become more apparent the closer to light speed one gets , and if that were so.....then , especially in the vacuum of space.....mass really shouldn't make any difference. The infinite mass and infinite energy equation in the scientific theory does not appear to address time dilation ,....it looks at the problem from the perspective of the observer.

Taking advantage of a time dilation as a "cheat" , from the perspective of the traveler.....I may just be describing the folding of space and how it could be done.....on a crude level. Every aspect of the trip , including the relevance of mass should start taking a nose dive at fractions of the speed of light , not continue to increase in relevance. Picture the illustration of the earths mass sitting in the fourth dimension or fabric of space time. Its an incomplete representation but it looks a lot like its sitting on a trampoline. I cant help thinking about a stone skipping across the surface of water. The possible equivalent of folding space time. Which could make mass irrelevant.

Though I still don't get how what is called " infinite kinetic energy " would equal " infinite mass " , other than it has to do with relativity. We still have a long way to go before that can be tested or observed. At this point it is just accepted.

You aren't wrong , what you are saying lines up with the science. But I think the science sometimes looks at 4 dimensions through 2 dimensional lenses. And that's how it goes until breakthroughs reveal something nobody thought of before.


----------



## yonderfishin

buckeyebowman said:


> I've been given to understand that there are grays, which are large, and reds, which are not.
> 
> Anyway, I dug out the George Will op-ed, and here is the cosmological portion of it.
> 
> "The Universe, 99.9 (and at least 58 other 9s) percent of which is already outside Earth's atnosphere, is expanding (into we know not what) at 46 miles per second per megaparsec. (One megaparsec is approximately 3.26 million light years.) Astronomers are studying light that has taken perhaps 12 billion years to reach their instruments. This cooling cinder called Earth, spinning in the darkness at the back of beyond, is a minor speck of residue from the Big Bang, which lasted less than a billionth of a trillionth of a trillionth of a second 13.8 billion years ago. The estimated number of stars-they come and go-is 100 followed by 22 zeros. The visible Universe (which is hardly all of it) contains more than 150 billion galaxies, each with billions of stars. But if there were only 3 bees in America, the air would be more crowded with bees than space is with stars. The distances, and the violently unheavenly conditions in "the heavens" tell us that our devices will roam our immediate cosmic neighborhood, but in spite of Apollo 11's still-dazzling achievement, we are not really going anywhere.
> 
> "Apollo 11's feat continues to dazzle"
> _George F. Will_



I seen a youtube video that was about " what is the universe expanding into ? ".. The video talked about it and mentioned some possibilities but we just have no way to know the answer to this question. That got me thinking about it , and since I usually do take a non traditional view of things....... If the universe is actually expanding and the telltale redshift isn't caused by some other unknown affecting the light ( which is an accepted tho less popular theory ) , the universe may not necessarily be expanding " into " anything. All that the universe is now , at one time wasn't. This goes directly against our terrestrial way of thinking , but if the extreme outside edges of the universe is basically an event horizon creating as it spreads outward , there just may not be anything outside of the universe for it to expand into and there may not need to be. The universe is growing , and everything outside of it just does not exist. We will never know for sure , but its fun to ponder the complexities of the universe anyway.


----------



## buckeyebowman

yonderfishin said:


> I agree with what you are saying here , except it don't seem right that light speed is some magical threshold where time stops and lengthy trips become instantaneous. Seems more likely that that those things start to apply to some extent at much less than the speed of light and gradually become more apparent the closer to light speed one gets , and if that were so.....then , especially in the vacuum of space.....mass really shouldn't make any difference. The infinite mass and infinite energy equation in the scientific theory does not appear to address time dilation ,....it looks at the problem from the perspective of the observer.
> 
> Taking advantage of a time dilation as a "cheat" , from the perspective of the traveler.....I may just be describing the folding of space and how it could be done.....on a crude level. Every aspect of the trip , including the relevance of mass should start taking a nose dive at fractions of the speed of light , not continue to increase.
> 
> You aren't wrong , what you are saying lines up with the science. But I think the science sometimes looks at 4 dimensions through 2 dimensional lenses. And that's how it goes until breakthroughs reveal something nobody thought of before.


Interesting points. But the speed of light being a boundary is nothing magical, it is simply what observation and calculation have determined. And they have never been disproven, although some folks who are into Loop Quantum Gravity think that there might be tiny differences in the speeds of different colors of light. This idea has yielded no data to support it, although there was some brief excitement at CERN, the European super-conducting super-collider. They claimed to have evidence of faster than light particles! But, it turned out their timers weren't properly synchronized, and the whole deal fell on it's face! This was even addressed in the sitcom "The Big Bang Theory" when Sheldon proposed a topic of conversation at dinner. "Faster than light particles at CERN. Paradigm shifting discovery, or another Swiss product as full of holes as their cheese?!" 

You are exactly right when you say the problem is looked at from the viewpoint of the observer. That was the basis of Einstein's thought experiment. What would a beam of light look like, if I could fly beside it at the same speed? For an observer, traveling at or near the speed of light, time would appear to pass normally for him, but would appear to pass incredibly slowly to a stationary observer. That was kind of the whole point behind Einstein's relativity theories. As I pointed out earlier, Einstein preferred the term "invariance", meaning that the laws of physics do not vary for various observers in various states of motion "relative" to each other. His task was to provide the math necessary to correct differences in observations of these observers. 

You mention the vacuum of space. Vacuum simply means the lack of an atmosphere. What I think you wanted to reference was weightlessness. But you cannot confuse gravitational mass with inertial mass. I "weigh", or have a mass of, 162 pounds here on Earth at 1G. Well, I live at about 800 feet above sea level, so I'm at a tich less than 1G, but close enough. If I went up to the ISS I would be weightless, but I would still have an inertial mass of 162 pounds. If I went outside to install a piece of equipment that weighed, on Earth, a thousand pounds, and it broke loose of its tether and moved toward me while I was working on the hull, I would be squished like a banana! That thing still has a thousand pounds of mass, and I can't stop it. 



yonderfishin said:


> I seen a youtube video that was about " what is the universe expanding into ? ".. The video talked about it and mentioned some possibilities but we just have no way to know the answer to this question. That got me thinking about it , and since I usually do take a non traditional view of things....... If the universe is actually expanding and the telltale redshift isn't caused by some other unknown affecting the light ( which is an accepted tho less popular theory ) , the universe may not necessarily be expanding " into " anything. All that the universe is now , at one time wasn't. This goes directly against our terrestrial way of thinking , but if the extreme outside edges of the universe is basically an event horizon creating as it spreads outward , there just may not be anything outside of the universe for it to expand into and there may not need to be. The universe is growing , and everything outside of it just does not exist. We will never know for sure , but its fun to ponder the complexities of the universe anyway.


Yes. I thought the very first sentence in that essay just might be the most thought provoking! When it was first proposed, many took it to mean that matter expanded into space. Later interpretations cast it as space expanding and carrying matter along with it. This was some of the first inkling of the idea that space is it's own kind of "stuff". 

Sorry to be so long winded, but you got me fired up, yonder! You have a unique outlook, and ask interesting questions! That's exactly what physicists and scientists do! I love this thread! 

And, despite my criticism of CERN about the faster than light particle fiasco, they should be given credit for proving the existence of the Higg's Boson!


----------



## Slatebar

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking of ample evidence, if man evolved from apes like some would have us believe, why are there still apes? Huh?


Bingo,,,


----------



## yonderfishin

This is very interesting stuff ! But complicated.

So the theory goes , IF you could travel at or near the speed of light , to another galaxy or something. When you reached your destination you will have aged very little yet by that time everyone you knew back home would be gone , generations may have passed even. Their perspective , playing the part of the observer , has never really been relevant. Yet science keeps trying to approach this issue from the perspective of the observer and says it cant be done.


----------



## scioto_alex

A recent close call:

https://www.sciencealert.com/giant-football-field-size-asteroid-surprise-flyby-earth

There are some surprises out there.


----------



## buckeyebowman

yonderfishin said:


> This is very interesting stuff ! But complicated.
> 
> So the theory goes , IF you could travel at or near the speed of light , to another galaxy or something. When you reached your destination you will have aged very little yet by that time everyone you knew back home would be gone , generations may have passed even. Their perspective , playing the part of the observer , has never really been relevant. Yet science keeps trying to approach this issue from the perspective of the observer and says it cant be done.


I can't recall ever hearing that before. After all, Einstein was an observer. He couldn't travel anywhere near the speed of light, but he worked it out from both aspects. 

Besides, time dilation has been demonstrated to be true in any number of ways. One way, cited in this thread, were the incredibly accurate atomic clocks that were flown around the Earth on military aircraft, while synchronized brethren clocks were left at the Bureau of Standards in Washington D.C. When the traveling clocks were returned to the Bureau of Standards, they were found to be a few microseconds behind the "stationary" clocks! Even at the slow speeds relative (there's that word again!) to the speed of light that we can attain, time dilation makes itself known. 

I put the word stationary in quotes, because even that idea is illusory. We feel like we are stationary, yet we are on the planet Earth, which is hurtling around the Sun at about 16,000 miles per hour! Also, the entire solar system is traveling, within its arm of the Milky Way, at whatever speed. 

And, consider GPS. Remember, this was a military project until Ronald Reagan unveiled it to the world. Now, golfers can get accurate yardages, fishermen can find the exact spot where they caught all the big fish, and hunters can know exactly where they are in the woods. 

During it's development the team writing the software program for the system realized something. These satellites may be subject to relativistic effects. They would be in a weightless condition, which would cause time to speed up, but they would also be traveling at a high rate of speed, which would cause time to slow down. They presented this quandary to the military authorities who asked if they thought additional software was really necessary. The software team wasn't sure. So, they settled on a compromise. 

What they did was basically write an old style exe.bat (executable batch) file that could be activated if things went haywire. So, they launched all the satellites, got the system up and running, and it functioned beautifully at first. But then errors began creeping in, and grew larger over time. They realized that their fears were true, so deactivated the system, installed the fix, and things have worked fine ever since. 

BTW, the second generation of GPS is going up now. The last I read of it, it won't be activated until about 2022. 



scioto_alex said:


> A recent close call:
> 
> https://www.sciencealert.com/giant-football-field-size-asteroid-surprise-flyby-earth
> 
> There are some surprises out there.


I once read that the meteorite that caused the meteor crater in the desert of New Mexico (I think) was about the size of a refrigerator. Magnetometer studies indicate that it was an iron, nickel meteorite, so it would have been much more massive than a refrigerator, which is basically a sheet metal and insulation material box full of air! So, it would do much more damage than a refrigerator. Still, a pretty impressive hole in the ground!


----------



## yonderfishin

buckeyebowman said:


> I can't recall ever hearing that before. After all, Einstein was an observer. He couldn't travel anywhere near the speed of light, but he worked it out from both aspects.
> 
> Besides, time dilation has been demonstrated to be true in any number of ways. One way, cited in this thread, were the incredibly accurate atomic clocks that were flown around the Earth on military aircraft, while synchronized brethren clocks were left at the Bureau of Standards in Washington D.C. When the traveling clocks were returned to the Bureau of Standards, they were found to be a few microseconds behind the "stationary" clocks! Even at the slow speeds relative (there's that word again!) to the speed of light that we can attain, time dilation makes itself known.
> 
> I put the word stationary in quotes, because even that idea is illusory. We feel like we are stationary, yet we are on the planet Earth, which is hurtling around the Sun at about 16,000 miles per hour! Also, the entire solar system is traveling, within its arm of the Milky Way, at whatever speed.
> 
> And, consider GPS. Remember, this was a military project until Ronald Reagan unveiled it to the world. Now, golfers can get accurate yardages, fishermen can find the exact spot where they caught all the big fish, and hunters can know exactly where they are in the woods.
> 
> During it's development the team writing the software program for the system realized something. These satellites may be subject to relativistic effects. They would be in a weightless condition, which would cause time to speed up, but they would also be traveling at a high rate of speed, which would cause time to slow down. They presented this quandary to the military authorities who asked if they thought additional software was really necessary. The software team wasn't sure. So, they settled on a compromise.
> 
> What they did was basically write an old style exe.bat (executable batch) file that could be activated if things went haywire. So, they launched all the satellites, got the system up and running, and it functioned beautifully at first. But then errors began creeping in, and grew larger over time. They realized that their fears were true, so deactivated the system, installed the fix, and things have worked fine ever since.
> 
> BTW, the second generation of GPS is going up now. The last I read of it, it won't be activated until about 2022.




Yep. The story of the clocks is interesting. I didnt believe it when I first heard it.....But the way I understand time in relation to the speed of light is that light experiences no time at all....from its perspective. If you could travel at light speed and left the earth for a very long trip it could take hundreds or thousands of years for you to reach your destination from the perspective of those on earth , but from your point of view you would arrive at your destination instantly , experiencing no time. That seems to imply that even at half or two thirds the speed of light it would be atleast a very short trip while many years pass at home. The faster you go the less time you experience. That's why I keep saying the faster you go it seems like the less mass would technically be an issue. In the vacuum and weightlessness of space it would be like riding a space time wave. The only thing we lack is shielding and a computer fast enough to track risks and avoid a collision so far ahead in the path. And of course an adequate propulsion system. Planning the trip wouldn't be planning for a billion light years of travel which is the perspective of the observer , it would be planning for just long enough to reach the right speed , once the speed is reached the trip would be over. Atleast according to time dilation theory. Time dilation plugs a different variable into the equation , for lack of a better way to put it. A very long trip becomes a very short one, very much like folding space and bringing two points closer together. Still impossible for now but someone else out there if they exist might be able. At the speed of light every point in the universe is.....according to mainstream science , the blink of an eye away from each other.


----------



## MIGHTY

Cassini spots Earth from under the limb of Saturns rings.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

We are still very ignorant when it comes to perception of space/time. At the end of the day numbers and equations are only going to take you so far. After that it’s speculation, theory, and the personal preference/ beliefs of these scientist and brilliant minds. Many of these scientists throughout history were and are big time eccentrics along with being gifted. And many have gone insane trying to figure it all out. We are never going to figure it out. Imo, what is going to happen is that we will eventually be taught by someone who’s more or less been there done that. Be it god, aliens or whomever. Which I believe both are one and the same. Also imo, we have already been “taught” some things that we never would have figured out on our own.


----------



## Hatchetman

This thread is becoming truly amazing....All this on a fishing website....Wow !!


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, if anybody's still up, check this out...
https://www.rt.com/news/465261-meteor-shower-delta-aquariids/amp/


----------



## Lazy 8

https://lifehacker.com/watch-two-meteor-showers-peak-tonight-1836785745/amp


----------



## Lazy 8

https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...wont-want-to-miss-in-the-night-sky/ar-AAF50SA


----------



## cheezemm2

Buckeye/Yonder.....since you're going deep. If you really want to scramble your noggin', watch this documentary. It seriously kept me up at night. There is a lot to our "reality" that we really don't get.


----------



## buckeyebowman

yonderfishin said:


> Yep. The story of the clocks is interesting. I didnt believe it when I first heard it.....But the way I understand time in relation to the speed of light is that light experiences no time at all....from its perspective. If you could travel at light speed and left the earth for a very long trip it could take hundreds or thousands of years for you to reach your destination from the perspective of those on earth , but from your point of view you would arrive at your destination instantly , experiencing no time. That seems to imply that even at half or two thirds the speed of light it would be atleast a very short trip while many years pass at home. The faster you go the less time you experience. That's why I keep saying the faster you go it seems like the less mass would technically be an issue. In the vacuum and weightlessness of space it would be like riding a space time wave. The only thing we lack is shielding and a computer fast enough to track risks and avoid a collision so far ahead in the path. And of course an adequate propulsion system. Planning the trip wouldn't be planning for a billion light years of travel which is the perspective of the observer , it would be planning for just long enough to reach the right speed , once the speed is reached the trip would be over. Atleast according to time dilation theory. Time dilation plugs a different variable into the equation , for lack of a better way to put it. A very long trip becomes a very short one, very much like folding space and bringing two points closer together. Still impossible for now but someone else out there if they exist might be able. At the speed of light every point in the universe is.....according to mainstream science , the blink of an eye away from each other.


Yonder, I promise to answer this post sometime soon. But, right now, I've been busy with the JFK assassination thread, and some mushroom threads since I've recently stumbled into a mother load of Chanterelles! 



cheezemm2 said:


> Buckeye/Yonder.....since you're going deep. If you really want to scramble your noggin', watch this documentary. It seriously kept me up at night. There is a lot to our "reality" that we really don't get.


Thank you for posting, and I will do so at my first opportunity. Your post intrigues me since it reminds me of something a famous physicist once said. "The Universe is not only stranger than we imagine, it's stranger than we CAN imagine!"


----------



## cheezemm2

buckeyebowman said:


> Yonder, I promise to answer this post sometime soon. But, right now, I've been busy with the JFK assassination thread, and some mushroom threads since I've recently stumbled into a mother load of Chanterelles!
> 
> Thank you for posting, and I will do so at my first opportunity. Your post intrigues me since it reminds me of something a famous physicist once said. "The Universe is not only stranger than we imagine, it's stranger than we CAN imagine!"





buckeyebowman said:


> Yonder, I promise to answer this post sometime soon. But, right now, I've been busy with the JFK assassination thread, and some mushroom threads since I've recently stumbled into a mother load of Chanterelles!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting, and I will do so at my first opportunity. Your post intrigues me since it reminds me of something a famous physicist once said. "The Universe is not only stranger than we imagine, it's stranger than we CAN imagine!"


Minutes 29:00-42:00...*poof* head explode!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

cheezemm2 said:


> Buckeye/Yonder.....since you're going deep. If you really want to scramble your noggin', watch this documentary. It seriously kept me up at night. There is a lot to our "reality" that we really don't get.


There seems to be a lot that will still really don’t know. As I said, numbers and equations are only going to get you so far. Until we get the answers from something or someone else thats been there, it’s all just philosophies and theories. It’s still very interesting though.


----------



## scioto_alex

Wait, this stuff about quantum mechanics, uncertainty of location, guessing on probabilities ...

sounds like fishing.


----------



## cheezemm2

scioto_alex said:


> Wait, this stuff about quantum mechanics, uncertainty of location, guessing on probabilities ...
> 
> sounds like fishing.


Don't get me started..."entanglement" happens in my spinning reel more often than I'd like. ba bum tish (I'll be here all night folks!)


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Entanglement happens when I try to run 6-8 dipseys... and that’s not a theory. Makes me feel like I wanna do a quantum leap right out of the boat.


----------



## scioto_alex

How many of you guys can see the Milky Way?

I had heard of it but never seen it until we were on vacation in western Massachusetts. I could also see it on the ridge in Knox County. In Columbus, there's too much light pollution to see it.


----------



## buckeyebowman

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> There seems to be a lot that will still really don’t know. As I said, numbers and equations are only going to get you so far. Until we get the answers from something or someone else thats been there, it’s all just philosophies and theories. It’s still very interesting though.


And that is our lot. There are things that we simply cannot know directly, either because they are too small or too large, or happen too quickly or too slowly. We can't see an atom let alone a sub-atomic particle, but we can design detectors to show us that they exist. Things as simple as photographic film, or as complex as particle accelerators, bubble chambers, and cloud chambers. 



scioto_alex said:


> Wait, this stuff about quantum mechanics, uncertainty of location, guessing on probabilities ...
> 
> sounds like fishing.


You know what? I think you're right! Einstein didn't like quantum mechanics so he probably wouldn't have like fishing either. "God does not play dice with crappie!"


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## JamesF

yonderfishin said:


> I agree with what you are saying here , except it don't seem right that light speed is some magical threshold where time stops and lengthy trips become instantaneous. Seems more likely that that those things start to apply to some extent at much less than the speed of light and gradually become more apparent the closer to light speed one gets , and if that were so.....then , especially in the vacuum of space.....mass really shouldn't make any difference. The infinite mass and infinite energy equation in the scientific theory does not appear to address time dilation ,....it looks at the problem from the perspective of the observer.
> 
> Taking advantage of a time dilation as a "cheat" , from the perspective of the traveler.....I may just be describing the folding of space and how it could be done.....on a crude level. Every aspect of the trip , including the relevance of mass should start taking a nose dive at fractions of the speed of light , not continue to increase in relevance. Picture the illustration of the earths mass sitting in the fourth dimension or fabric of space time. Its an incomplete representation but it looks a lot like its sitting on a trampoline. I cant help thinking about a stone skipping across the surface of water. The possible equivalent of folding space time. Which could make mass irrelevant.
> 
> Though I still don't get how what is called " infinite kinetic energy " would equal " infinite mass " , other than it has to do with relativity. We still have a long way to go before that can be tested or observed. At this point it is just accepted.
> 
> You aren't wrong , what you are saying lines up with the science. But I think the science sometimes looks at 4 dimensions through 2 dimensional lenses. And that's how it goes until breakthroughs reveal something nobody thought of before.


It's very difficult to see beyond 2D,or 3D. Similar to playing dimensional Chess. Folding space and time, is probably a quantum leap, that is not in the near future. Excluding a fluke breakthrough.


----------



## All Eyes

Aside from the Area 51 thing, this is one of the more interesting UFO videos I've seen lately. If it's real they sure look awful fast.


----------



## Lazy 8

https://www.10tv.com/article/skywatch-look-planets-more-meteors-week-2019-aug


----------



## buckeyebowman

yonderfishin said:


> Yep. The story of the clocks is interesting. I didnt believe it when I first heard it.....But the way I understand time in relation to the speed of light is that light experiences no time at all....from its perspective. If you could travel at light speed and left the earth for a very long trip it could take hundreds or thousands of years for you to reach your destination from the perspective of those on earth , but from your point of view you would arrive at your destination instantly , experiencing no time. That seems to imply that even at half or two thirds the speed of light it would be atleast a very short trip while many years pass at home. The faster you go the less time you experience. That's why I keep saying the faster you go it seems like the less mass would technically be an issue. In the vacuum and weightlessness of space it would be like riding a space time wave. The only thing we lack is shielding and a computer fast enough to track risks and avoid a collision so far ahead in the path. And of course an adequate propulsion system. Planning the trip wouldn't be planning for a billion light years of travel which is the perspective of the observer , it would be planning for just long enough to reach the right speed , once the speed is reached the trip would be over. Atleast according to time dilation theory. Time dilation plugs a different variable into the equation , for lack of a better way to put it. A very long trip becomes a very short one, very much like folding space and bringing two points closer together. Still impossible for now but someone else out there if they exist might be able. At the speed of light every point in the universe is.....according to mainstream science , the blink of an eye away from each other.


OK, I'm finally able to reply to this post. Took me long enough!

Not to quibble with syntax, but light doesn't "experience" anything. It is not a living, sentient being. It's merely a tiny, little piece of the electromagnetic spectrum. I may have used that phrase in an earlier post, and that's unfortunate. It's that we have to use language to communicate rather than mathematics, and language is limited to human terms. I believe another phrase I used was that light does not get old. I think that's a better way of phrasing it, since it leaves the "experiential" idea out of it. 

The thing is , the speed of light is not infinite, it is very much a speed LIMIT. 186,000 miles per second in a vacuum, which is damn fast but it still takes light time to get from place to place. When you step outside on a Summer's day, and feel the heat from the sunlight hitting you, that light left the Sun a little over 8 minutes ago. If the Sun went supernova this instant, we wouldn't know it until 8 minutes from now.

As I understand the theory, if a person were, theoretically, able to travel to the nearest star, other than the Sun, at the speed of light the following would occur. Proxima Centauri is about 4.22 light years away. So a human being, a living sentient being, traveling at the speed of light would experience 4+ years going out, and 4+ years coming back. 

It's interesting that in several of your posts you have mentioned "observers". They are kind of what Einstein's relativity theories are all about. As I mentioned in an earlier thread, Einstein preferred the term "invariance" theory. In that the laws of physics do not "vary" because of different states of motion of different "observers" relative to each other! Einstein's equations provide the math necessary to reconcile differences in observations for observers in different states of motion relative to each other, so they can arrive at the same answer, thus reinforcing the laws of physics. 

An observer on Earth, able to watch the journey would see time passing very, very slowly. The traveler, able to observe things on Earth, would see time passing very quickly. The "point of view" of each observer is governed by their state of motion though the space-time continuum. It affects their observations. 

As far as folding space, and using wormholes to travel to distant locales in an instant. it's an interesting idea, but still the subject of speculation. I've read sci-fi novels that referenced folding space that were fascinating. And I believe the movie "Contact", starring Jodie Foster, had her traveling through what I believe were representations of worm holes, designed by super intelligent beings from eons ago. 

Hope I wasn't too long winded, but this really gets me going!


----------



## Daveo76

I could see the spiral arm of the Milky Way when I was away from the city lights in Minford. Pure country!!! Get those binoculars out and check out the moon,, dead west on the horizon. AWESOME!!!!


----------



## yonderfishin

buckeyebowman said:


> OK, I'm finally able to reply to this post. Took me long enough!
> 
> Not to quibble with syntax, but light doesn't "experience" anything. It is not a living, sentient being. It's merely a tiny, little piece of the electromagnetic spectrum. I may have used that phrase in an earlier post, and that's unfortunate. It's that we have to use language to communicate rather than mathematics, and language is limited to human terms. I believe another phrase I used was that light does not get old. I think that's a better way of phrasing it, since it leaves the "experiential" idea out of it.
> 
> The thing is , the speed of light is not infinite, it is very much a speed LIMIT. 186,000 miles per second in a vacuum, which is damn fast but it still takes light time to get from place to place. When you step outside on a Summer's day, and feel the heat from the sunlight hitting you, that light left the Sun a little over 8 minutes ago. If the Sun went supernova this instant, we wouldn't know it until 8 minutes from now.
> 
> As I understand the theory, if a person were, theoretically, able to travel to the nearest star, other than the Sun, at the speed of light the following would occur. Proxima Centauri is about 4.22 light years away. So a human being, a living sentient being, traveling at the speed of light would experience 4+ years going out, and 4+ years coming back.
> 
> It's interesting that in several of your posts you have mentioned "observers". They are kind of what Einstein's relativity theories are all about. As I mentioned in an earlier thread, Einstein preferred the term "invariance" theory. In that the laws of physics do not "vary" because of different states of motion of different "observers" relative to each other! Einstein's equations provide the math necessary to reconcile differences in observations for observers in different states of motion relative to each other, so they can arrive at the same answer, thus reinforcing the laws of physics.
> 
> An observer on Earth, able to watch the journey would see time passing very, very slowly. The traveler, able to observe things on Earth, would see time passing very quickly. The "point of view" of each observer is governed by their state of motion though the space-time continuum. It affects their observations.
> 
> As far as folding space, and using wormholes to travel to distant locales in an instant. it's an interesting idea, but still the subject of speculation. I've read sci-fi novels that referenced folding space that were fascinating. And I believe the movie "Contact", starring Jodie Foster, had her traveling through what I believe were representations of worm holes, designed by super intelligent beings from eons ago.
> 
> Hope I wasn't too long winded, but this really gets me going!



Yeah its not like we are gonna solve mysteries light speed travel here on OGF , but the subject is fascinating. You are right , light dosent experience anything but the theory physicists use says that if a living being " could " travel at light speed they would not experience time either , same as light itself. Theoretically , a trip 4+ light years out at light speed would be instant , and the trip back would be instant , though for those still on earth ( observers perspective ) many years would have passed. Proxima Centauri at light speed for a living individual would be like the blink of an eye as perceived by the traveler , but the same trip back in the blink of an eye would return that individual to an earth many years in the future. Atleast that is what they say. From the perspective of the traveler at light speed , no time is experienced between any two points. That would mean a definition of time itself could just be a measurement of how much slower than light speed an object is moving through space. The slight difference in time between sea level on earth and higher elevations including orbit , could literally be explained by the slight differences in speed between the elevations moving through space in relation to each other. Like a spinning wheel , the outer edge moves at a different speed than the areas closer to the center.

If the universe is expanding at the speed of light , then from its own perspective.....if it were capable of having one.....it would be the " big bang " , all of time itself just a quick flash and its over. But since we are moving through space much slower than the speed of light , we experience and perceive time as we know it.


----------



## All Eyes

I was trying to explain everything I know about relativity, space time, and quantum mechanics to my dog, and he just sat there looking at me like I was stupid.


----------



## JamesF

All Eyes said:


> I was trying to explain everything I know about relativity, space time, and quantum mechanics to my dog, and he just sat there looking at me like I was stupid.


My cats do the same thing! "Mouse!!?" It's like Really? This again? However my Cedar tree gets it,cause, he's probably around 150 years old. And knows way more than me. Not to criticize anyone.


----------



## All Eyes

Perhaps one day we will all get to see the place where light goes, and have a better understanding of why it was in such a hurry to get there.


----------



## Lazy 8

All Eyes said:


> I was trying to explain everything I know about relativity, space time, and quantum mechanics to my dog, and he just sat there looking at me like I was stupid.


Kinda like you were showing him a card trick?


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> How many of you guys can see the Milky Way?


 Like to keep one in the freezer but sometimes the wifey beats me to it....


----------



## Snakecharmer

All Eyes said:


> Perhaps one day we will all get to see the place where light goes, and have a better understanding of why it was in such a hurry to get there.


Don't follow the light, you won't come back.


----------



## scioto_alex

Snakecharmer said:


> Like to keep one in the freezer but sometimes the wifey beats me to it....


Well, I'm sorry to hear that. If your wife tends to beat you then hide the cast iron skillets because if she gets a hand on one of those you'll REALLY be seeing stars. In the middle of the morning. The ambulance guys will find you with your arm outstretched toward the freezer.

"The very air abounds in kings."


----------



## Lazy 8

Don't miss the Perseids.
https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/sc...20755074/perseids-2019-peak-time-how-to-watch


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Don't miss the Perseids.
> https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/sc...20755074/perseids-2019-peak-time-how-to-watch


I just hope they miss me. Those shooting stars are hot!


----------



## Lazy 8

ANOTHER reason to vote for Bernie...
https://www.foxnews.com/science/bernie-sanders-ufo-aliens-information-public


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> ANOTHER reason to vote for Bernie...
> https://www.foxnews.com/science/bernie-sanders-ufo-aliens-information-public


Or Not............


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Or Not............


Yea, I was only kidding. Just a little political humor.


----------



## All Eyes

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, I was only kidding. Just a little political humor.


Is Gary Busey on the ballot? Now THAT would be a funny president.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Oh, jeez! I've seen that cartoon!

It occurred to me earlier today that this whole discussion about traveling AT the speed of light is academic, since massive bodies just can't do that! A photon of light has no mass, so it gets to lead the way. It sets the standard! I guess next in line might be the neutrino, a sub-atomic particle that is so nearly massless it can pass through miles of solid lead before striking an atom of lead. There are billions of solar generated neutrinos streaming through you, the Earth, and everything around you every second!

Rather than rank all the particles, I'll simply offer this evidence. The proton, a sub-atomic particle, is widely used in particle accelerators to collide with other particles or atoms, which can generate enormous energies, and new particles! A direct demonstration of Einstein's equation E=mc2. Energy being converted into mass of different forms.

The proton has mass, many times that of an electron, but compared to any massive body we are familiar with, like a human being or a vehicle capable of transporting him through space, almost nonexistent! Yet, the most powerful particle accelerator on this planet, the CERN Superconducting Supercollider, cannot accelerate a proton, or I should say a beam of protons to the speed of light! They can get really close, but they can't get all the way there. 

However, that close to the speed of light, the proton becomes much more massive than it is at it's rest mass. The beam of protons is kept in line by a series of supercooled, superconducting electromagnets, that keep it centered within a metal tube that lies within an underground reinforced concrete tunnel. I once read a report where, at a different particle accelerator, one or more of the magnets failed and they lost control of the beam. It blew a hole through the metal tube and several feet of the reinforced concrete tunnel! So, it packed a punch! 

At this point I''m ready to abandon time dilation and take up another subject.

Next up, just how big is an atom? And the sub-atomic particles? And why should atom seem solid when they are mostly empty space?


----------



## cheezemm2

buckeyebowman said:


> Oh, jeez! I've seen that cartoon!
> 
> It occurred to me earlier today that this whole discussion about traveling AT the speed of light is academic, since massive bodies just can't do that! A photon of light has no mass, so it gets to lead the way. It sets the standard! I guess next in line might be the neutrino, a sub-atomic particle that is so nearly massless it can pass through miles of solid lead before striking an atom of lead. There are billions of solar generated neutrinos streaming through you, the Earth, and everything around you every second!
> 
> Rather than rank all the particles, I'll simply offer this evidence. The proton, a sub-atomic particle, is widely used in particle accelerators to collide with other particles or atoms, which can generate enormous energies, and new particles! A direct demonstration of Einstein's equation E=mc2. Energy being converted into mass of different forms.
> 
> The proton has mass, many times that of an electron, but compared to any massive body we are familiar with, like a human being or a vehicle capable of transporting him through space, almost nonexistent! Yet, the most powerful particle accelerator on this planet, the CERN Superconducting Supercollider, cannot accelerate a proton, or I should say a beam of protons to the speed of light! They can get really close, but they can't get all the way there.
> 
> However, that close to the speed of light, the proton becomes much more massive than it is at it's rest mass. The beam of protons is kept in line by a series of supercooled, superconducting electromagnets, that keep it centered within a metal tube that lies within an underground reinforced concrete tunnel. I once read a report where, at a different particle accelerator, one or more of the magnets failed and they lost control of the beam. It blew a hole through the metal tube and several feet of the reinforced concrete tunnel! So, it packed a punch!
> 
> At this point I''m ready to abandon time dilation and take up another subject.
> 
> Next up, just how big is an atom? And the sub-atomic particles? And why should atom seem solid when they are mostly empty space?


I'll have to find something for you about experiments looking for dark matter. There's something somewhere about testing for vibration in super cooled or super heated liquid that flipped my lid.


----------



## scioto_alex

Now who you jiv'n with that cosmik debris?


----------



## Lazy 8

https://www.foxnews.com/science/mysterious-ancient-radio-signals-keep-pelting-earth


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> Now who you jiv'n with that cosmik debris?


FOSR - I couldn't help myself.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Check out these pics from the Hubble...
https://www.spacetelescope.org/news/heic1914/?lang


----------



## buckeyebowman

cheezemm2 said:


> I'll have to find something for you about experiments looking for dark matter. There's something somewhere about testing for vibration in super cooled or super heated liquid that flipped my lid.


What's crazy about dark matter and dark energy is that Einstein calculated it's value before it was ever even heard of! When it was discovered that the entire Universe was expanding, the math suggested that a certain amount of matter and energy would be needed for that to occur. The "visible" Universe didn't measure up. So, Einstein calculated what he called a "cosmological constant" to make up the difference. 

Unfortunately, experiments of the day provided no proof of it, and Einstein labeled it the single biggest blunder he had made in his career! However, once dark matter and energy were discovered and their value calculated, it agreed exactly with Einstein's value for the cosmological constant! He wasn't even looking for it, and hit it on the nose! I guess that's why someone once said, "Numbers don't lie!"


----------



## Daveo76

01:21
Perseid Meteors Captured By NASA All-Sky Fireball Network | Video
01:28
Supermoon! What is It and How Often Does It Occur?
02:17
Perseid Meteor Shower Will Light Up August Skies
01:09
Perseid Meteor Shower Explained - Most Active Of The Year! | Video
01:38
Jupiter's Great Red Spot Is Shrinking
00:56
Japan Tests Hayabusa2 Asteroid-Sampling Procedure


The bright Perseids are perhaps the most popular meteor shower of the year, but in 2019 they'll be washed out by a close-to-full moon during their peak.

Spectators can expect to see just 10-15 Perseids per hour or maybe slightly more on the peak, which is *OVERNIGHT TONIGHT (Aug. 12-13)*, according to NASA meteor expert Bill Cooke. Years without moonlight see much higher rates, and in outburst years (such as in 2016) the rate can be between 150-200 meteors an hour.
View attachment 317843





Volume 0%

Next Up
Perseid Meteors Captured By NASA All-Sky Fireball Network | Video
01:21





00:52
Pause










00:30
02:14





01:21
Perseid Meteors Captured By NASA All-Sky Fireball Network | Video
01:28
Supermoon! What is It and How Often Does It Occur?
02:17
Perseid Meteor Shower Will Light Up August Skies
01:09
Perseid Meteor Shower Explained - Most Active Of The Year! | Video
01:38
Jupiter's Great Red Spot Is Shrinking
00:56
Japan Tests Hayabusa2 Asteroid-Sampling Procedure


The bright Perseids are perhaps the most popular meteor shower of the year, but in 2019 they'll be washed out by a close-to-full moon during their peak.

Spectators can expect to see just 10-15 Perseids per hour or maybe slightly more on the peak, which is *OVERNIGHT TONIGHT (Aug. 12-13)*, according to NASA meteor expert Bill Cooke. Years without moonlight see much higher rates, and in outburst years (such as in 2016) the rate can be between 150-200 meteors an hour.


----------



## Daveo76

Sorry guys, something went wrong there.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Daveo76 said:


> Sorry guys, something went wrong there.


It's all good! We appreciate the effort. Quite a few years ago, a buddy and I went out night fishing for top water bass in August when the Perseids were at their peak. What a night! We were wading and hit the water about 11 PM. Between the bass and the meteor shower, we didn't know which way to look. There were times I'd just stop fishing and stare at the sky! 

We stayed out there until it started to get light, dragged ourselves back to his house, and just collapsed!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Who's going to watch the meteor shower tonight? Hopefully I'll remember to check it out on my pee break....


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Who's going to watch the meteor shower tonight? Hopefully I'll remember to check it out on my pee break....


Snakey, it's prolly too cloudy where I'm at. I'll try but IDK.
However, did you catch this? Sagittarius A*—which is four million times the mass of the sun—had gotten 75 times brighter than normal.
https://www.newsweek.com/supermassive-black-hole-mystery-flash-1453748?amp=1


----------



## Snakecharmer

It was cloudy in NE Ohio too.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> It was cloudy in NE Ohio too.


We got a decent amount of rain overnight. I'll have to check my raingauge. Definitely not star gazing wx.


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, it was a bust down here too. But a good lightning display!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daveo76 said:


> Yeah, it was a bust down here too. But a good lightning display!


Maybe low flying meteors?


----------



## Daveo76

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe low flying meteors?


VERY big ones!!! Those cloud to ground ones.. Maybe I should go across the street around the Scioto river and look for meteorites to sell


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daveo76 said:


> VERY big ones!!! Those cloud to ground ones.. Maybe I should go across the street around the Scioto river and look for meteorites to sell


Lazy might want to buy one....


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> What's crazy about dark matter and dark energy is that Einstein calculated it's value before it was ever even heard of! When it was discovered that the entire Universe was expanding, the math suggested that a certain amount of matter and energy would be needed for that to occur. The "visible" Universe didn't measure up. So, Einstein calculated what he called a "cosmological constant" to make up the difference.
> 
> Unfortunately, experiments of the day provided no proof of it, and Einstein labeled it the single biggest blunder he had made in his career! However, once dark matter and energy were discovered and their value calculated, it agreed exactly with Einstein's value for the cosmological constant! He wasn't even looking for it, and hit it on the nose! I guess that's why someone once said, "Numbers don't lie!"


It sounds like ol Einstein instituted the SWAG System. It has NEVER failed.
Scientific Wild Arse Guess. It can also be used on everyday life. When your boss says, How did you figure that out? Tell him you used the SWAG System.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> VERY big ones!!! Those cloud to ground ones.. Maybe I should go across the street around the Scioto river and look for meteorites to sell


I've always wanted to look for those!


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Lazy might want to buy one....


I think Shermie owes me some MOOlah....


----------



## Lazy 8

https://www.space.com/amp/perseid-meteor-shower-2019-photos.html


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> It sounds like ol Einstein instituted the SWAG System. It has NEVER failed.
> Scientific Wild Arse Guess. It can also be used on everyday life. When your boss says, How did you figure that out? Tell him you used the SWAG System.


I’m trying that system tomorrow when I hook up with boss man.


----------



## Daveo76

These are the kind I saw last night. I think they disintegrated on impact,,,


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I’m trying that system tomorrow when I hook up with boss man.


Remember Bob, if you don't feel like going in, have the wifey call and tell him you have anal glaucoma. When your boss says WHAT? Have wifey tell him you just can't see your butt coming to work.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> These are the kind I saw last night. I think they disintegrated on impact,,,
> View attachment 318041


Dang Dave. That's eerily beautiful.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Remember Bob, if you don't feel like going in, have the wifey call and tell him you have anal glaucoma. When your boss says WHAT? Have wifey tell him you just can't see your butt coming to work.


I think I may have that sickness this morning.


----------



## Daveo76

A sickness well worth having!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> A sickness well worth having!!


Maybe you both need new glasses?


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> It sounds like ol Einstein instituted the SWAG System. It has NEVER failed.
> Scientific Wild Arse Guess. It can also be used on everyday life. When your boss says, How did you figure that out? Tell him you used the SWAG System.


If that's the case, then AE was the absolute king of it. Watching an episode of "Big Bang Theory" this evening, I relearned that in 1917 Einstein published a paper that established the theoretical underpinnings for lasers! Think about it. We owe our CD and DVD players to Einstein!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daveo76 said:


> These are the kind I saw last night. I think they disintegrated on impact,,,
> View attachment 318041


Nice!


----------



## Daveo76

Next meteor showers
*Oct. 8 — Draconids meteor shower: *Running from Oct. 6-10 and peaking on the night of Oct. 8, the Draconids produce about 10 meteors an hour, though there have been years, notably 1933 and 1946, when thousands of meteors per hour zoom across the sky. Produced by dust grains left behind by comet 21P Giacobini-Zinner, first discovered in 1900, the Draconids radiate from the constellation Draco. What makes this meteor shower unusual is that the best time to see them is in early evening. A first quarter moon sets shortly after midnight, leaving fairly dark skies.

*Oct. 21-22 — Orionids meteor shower: *Running from Oct. 2-Nov. 7 and peaking overnight Oct. 21-22, the Orionids produce about 20 meteors an hour in normal years, but in exceptional years, like 2006 and 2009, have rivaled the Perseids, Produced by dust grains left behind by the comet Halley, the meteors radiate from the constellation Orion, but can be seen from anywhere in the sky. A second quarter moon will block out the faintest meteors, but because the Orionids are bright, it could be a good show. Best viewing times are after midnight.


----------



## Daveo76

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe you both need new glasses?


 Already have my appointment!! Have you been using your binocs??


----------



## scioto_alex

Has anyone posted about the Serpent Mound crater?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serpent_Mound_crater


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Already have my appointment!! Have you been using your binocs??


Yes I have and am still trying to get the hang of them. They're amazing and I want to thank you for turning me on to them.
I found something else today. A free app called Skyview. You hold your phone up and wave it overhead and it determines your location. Then just point to stars and it tell you the name of the star or planet and the associated constellation. It showed me exactly where Jupiter, Saturn and the Space Station were. Pretty cool it you don't know exactly what star your looking at. It names every star.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes I have and am still trying to get the hang of them. They're amazing and I want to thank you for turning me on to them.
> I found something else today. A free app called Skyview. You hold your phone up and wave it overhead and it determines your location. Then just point to stars and it tell you the name of the star or planet and the associated constellation. It showed me exactly where Jupiter, Saturn and the Space Station were. Pretty cool it you don't know exactly what star your looking at. It names every star.


What binocs are those?


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> What binocs are those?


Like these only they came from the big river place.
https://www.celestron.com/products/skymaster-15x70-binocular


----------



## Daveo76

I use the Google Sky Map app. Just point and look, Find it with the binoculars, focus on one star and you will see other stars all around it!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lazy 8 said:


> Like these only they came from the big river place.
> https://www.celestron.com/products/skymaster-15x70-binocular


Do you use a tripod with them? I see they weigh 3#.


----------



## Lazy 8

Snakecharmer said:


> Do you use a tripod with them? I see they weigh 3#.


Yes, you have to. I can't hold them still enough not to. 
Once again, @Daveo76 turned me onto them.


----------



## Daveo76

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy 8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have to. I can't hold them still enough not to.
> Once again, @Daveo76 turned me onto them.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of tricks. If you aren't using the tripod, get focused and slide your hands down at the end. If you are looking in the daytime, sit in a lawn chair and put your elbows on your knees. Both ways cut down on some of the shaking. Hope this helps
Click to expand...


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, I twitch a little bit every now and then. Thanks Dave. 
Never used to.


----------



## Doboy

FYI
I like to take the Grandkids here; (pretty colors! ;>)

https://www.spacetelescope.org/images/archive/top100/

Star Clusters;
https://www.spacetelescope.org/images/archive/category/starclusters/


----------



## buckeyebowman

Spectacular stuff! Also, thought I saw that a reply had been made to this thread in my e-mail inbox. Guess not. Still, get back ttt.


----------



## Lazy 8

Doboy said:


> FYI
> I like to take the Grandkids here; (pretty colors! ;>)
> 
> https://www.spacetelescope.org/images/archive/top100/
> 
> Star Clusters;
> https://www.spacetelescope.org/images/archive/category/starclusters/


Thanks brother. Those pics just blow my mind.


----------



## Daveo76

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes, you have to. I can't hold them still enough not to.
> Once again, @Daveo76 turned me onto them.


 I've used the tripod 3 times. It was pretty shaky and the fastwner is plastic, not metal so I put JB Weld in it and that helped. I go out a lot butgot used to the weight. I just garb a lawn chair, a beer and relax and look.


----------



## Daveo76

My pics wouldn't come up but here's a Nebula. Pillars of Creation


----------



## bobk

Good tip on the SkyView app UT. We enjoyed it this past weekend.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> I've used the tripod 3 times. It was pretty shaky and the fastwner is plastic, not metal so I put JB Weld in it and that helped. I go out a lot butgot used to the weight. I just garb a lawn chair, a beer and relax and look.


Does a beer help steady your hands?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Good tip on the SkyView app UT. We enjoyed it this past weekend.


You never realize each star has a name until you use that app.


----------



## Lazy 8

@sherman51 fire up the Motor Home, it's just about time for a road trip. I call shotgun. 
https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/2065065001


----------



## Daveo76

Lazy 8 said:


> Does a beer help steady your hands?


 Why sure, as long as I don't knock 'em over moving around!!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> You never realize each star has a name until you use that app.


Absolutely. It was really interesting. We are going up on one of our peaks this weekend to take a peak.


----------



## Daveo76

bobk said:


> Absolutely. It was really interesting. We are going up on one of our peaks this weekend to take a peak.


 Did they ever build that place around Logan that was supposed to be for stargazing exclusively?? I read about it awhile back. If so, I might visit my sister there. I live in the last house in Portsmouth on 23 and I can see a lot here but I wish it was a little darker, She lives out on 93 above Webb Summit on a nice hill and it's really nice for looking around.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Absolutely. It was really interesting. We are going up on one of our peaks this weekend to take a peak.


Bob, I wish you clear skies.


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Did they ever build that place around Logan that was supposed to be for stargazing exclusively?? I read about it awhile back. If so, I might visit my sister there. I live in the last house in Portsmouth on 23 and I can see a lot here but I wish it was a little darker, She lives out on 93 above Webb Summit on a nice hill and it's really nice for looking around.


Sounds very nice. My MIL lives about 10 miles from town out in Gods country. Perfect for star gazing. I've got one of those, what they call zeroish gravity recliners. I take that thing out in the back yard and gaze away. It's easy on my neck.


----------



## bobk

Daveo76 said:


> Did they ever build that place around Logan that was supposed to be for stargazing exclusively?? I read about it awhile back. If so, I might visit my sister there. I live in the last house in Portsmouth on 23 and I can see a lot here but I wish it was a little darker, She lives out on 93 above Webb Summit on a nice hill and it's really nice for looking around.


https://jgap.info/

I guess they did. I didn’t even know it was here. Lol I don’t get out much I guess.


----------



## buckeyebowman

bobk said:


> https://jgap.info/
> 
> I guess they did. I didn’t even know it was here. Lol I don’t get out much I guess.


Amazing what you can find out when you look around a little. Turns out the Youngstown Astronomy Club has an observatory out near Southington. Occasionally they will invite the public out for viewings of particular events. 

And many years ago, I was traveling a road I had never been on in Columbiana Co. trying to check a couple of new parcels that had been added to Beaver Creek State Park. Attached to one house set well back off the road was a tower, atop which was what looked like a full blown observatory!


----------



## Daveo76

bobk said:


> https://jgap.info/
> 
> I guess they did. I didn’t even know it was here. Lol I don’t get out much I guess.


I think it was supposed to be close to the canoe livery somewhere. I think the place is called Downs or something. We'd go to the spillway and fish.


----------



## Daveo76

buckeyebowman said:


> Amazing what you can find out when you look around a little. Turns out the Youngstown Astronomy Club has an observatory out near Southington. Occasionally they will invite the public out for viewings of particular events.
> 
> And many years ago, I was traveling a road I had never been on in Columbiana Co. trying to check a couple of new parcels that had been added to Beaver Creek State Park. Attached to one house set well back off the road was a tower, atop which was what looked like a full blown observatory!


We have a Planetarium at Shawnee State down here


----------



## buckeyebowman

Daveo76 said:


> We have a Planetarium at Shawnee State down here


I love planetariums (or is it planetaria?). Spell check tells me it's the former. My folks took me to the Buhl Planetarium in Pittsburgh several times in my youth. They knew I had an interest in the sciences and sought to feed it. Now, there's a planetarium at YSU about 3 miles away. I might have been there 3 times. Not that I'm not interested, it's just that their scheduling is a bit inconvenient for me. 

That's kind of a neat thing about being a kid, at least when I was a kid. You had no schedule! Or, your schedule was whatever your folks said it was. Nowadays I see adults running themselves ragged trying to keep up with their kids "schedule".


----------



## Lazy 8

Some ot this stuff will blow your mind.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.space.com/amp/9699-top-10-strangest-space.html


----------



## bobk

Some clear skies tonight


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Some clear skies tonight
> View attachment 319211
> View attachment 319213
> View attachment 319215
> View attachment 319217
> View attachment 319219


Bob, have you found the Space Station?


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a pretty cool factoid.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Bob, have you found the Space Station?


No, I don’t even know what direction in the sky to look.  I’m an amateur gazer.


----------



## Daveo76

Look on Human Space Flight, part of NASA


----------



## Snakecharmer

Day Moon


----------



## buckeyebowman

I've heard that when the moon is out during daytime is a great time be on the water fishing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Just got back from doing some star gazing down in WV. Not the best night but definitely not bad. Saw 2 UFO's, a Black Hole, 3 little green men and a big ol bear.


----------



## scioto_alex

Do any of you know the animated series Samurai Jack?

The evil character is a demon named Aku. Its origins come from when the gods fight a greater evil, and win, but a little piece breaks off and falls to Earth in the form of the asteroid that snuffed the dinosaurs.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


Hmmmmmm, could someone explain abnormal behavior?
Thanks Alex.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Lazy 8 said:


> Hmmmmmm, could someone explain abnormal behavior?
> Thanks Alex.


Yep, anything coming from Russia is or creates abnormal behavior. “Star Wars” didn’t end with Reagan. There’s a lot we will never know. That being said, it’s coming from CNN and you gotta ask yourself, how much has this story has been “add libbed” by that fake news network.


----------



## Lazy 8

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yep, anything coming from Russia is or creates abnormal behavior. “Star Wars” didn’t end with Reagan. There’s a lot we will never know. That being said, it’s coming from CNN and you gotta ask yourself, how much has this story has been “add libbed” by that fake news network.


I could not agree more with *everything *you said.


----------



## Lazy 8

Did you all see where the northern lights may be visible in northern areas of Michigan and Indiana?
https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...michigan-aurora-borealis-forecast/3243471002/


----------



## Lazy 8

https://www.10tv.com/article/rare-friday-13th-full-moon-appear-week-2019-sep


----------



## scioto_alex

CNN presents facts which cannot be ad-libbed. Fox presents opinion which is total BS.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 321627


Thanks Dave, I had no idea about Saturn's size.


----------



## Daveo76

Told ya I was a space nut!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

scioto_alex said:


> CNN presents facts which cannot be ad-libbed. Fox presents opinion which is total BS.


What does this have to do with an outer space thread?


----------



## yonderfishin

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> “Star Wars” didn’t end with Reagan. There’s a lot we will never know. .



Look up " rods from god " ........ kind of like that movie where Russia had a satellite with like 6 nuclear warheads they could shoot down from space but instead with telephone pole sized metal rods that do enormous damage without radiation. They claim we would never or could never do such a thing but I think there is probably a version of it orbiting the earth as we speak.


----------



## bobk

Harvest time.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## scioto_alex

Some measures of distance you might find in astronomy

Astronomical Unit

Parsec


----------



## Daveo76

T storm here yesterday evening with a nice light show, then the usual fog. The moon was really lighting up the sky behind the clouds


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Told ya I was a space nut!!


And I'm a loose nut!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

They're Heeerrreeee. Or will be Sept. 20 thru the 22nd.
https://www.foxnews.com/science/storm-area-51-nevada-desert-towns-on-edge


----------



## CarlfromOH

Lazy 8 said:


> They're Heeerrreeee. Or will be Sept. 20 thru the 22nd.
> https://www.foxnews.com/science/storm-area-51-nevada-desert-towns-on-edge


This is gonna' be good.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

CarlfromOH said:


> This is gonna' be good.


It’s already started. Noticed how they aren’t going any farther. Lol. Millennials....


----------



## CarlfromOH

A satellite view of Rachel, NV is interesting...a few small buildings and desert all around. Rachel's population must have jumped 10^4 percent.


----------



## Lazy 8

CarlfromOH said:


> A satellite view of Rachel, NV is interesting...a few small buildings and desert all around. Rachel's population must have jumped 10^4 percent.


They and another nearby burg have called for a State of Emergency
Who bet's they find a bunch of little green men?
*MODS...WE NEED A LITTLE GREEN MAN IMOGEE!*


----------



## buckeyebowman

What I find curious is the government's reaction to all this. It may not be aliens or their spacecraft, but it seems like they have something hidden in there! I don't know how many of you remember, but back in the day there was a widespread rumor that there was no gold in the Fort Knox Gold Depository. So many articles were written that it started to affect the value of U.S. currency, the "gold standard" being so highly thought of back them.

Eventually the government invited a few select newsmen, and their crews, to come and tour Fort Knox and film it. They opened the vaults and there was all manner of gold stashed in them, bullion, bars, coins, artifacts, you name it. Many had ingots stacked floor to ceiling. They gave some reporters white cotton gloves and invited them to pick up a gold ingot. Most could barely manage it. Gold is as twice as heavy as lead. 

Despite the fact that the government is not fond of people traipsing around top secret facilities unannounced, with the notoriety that Area 51 has achieved, one might think the government would make a move like the above. Invite news crews in and show them around. And maybe with Hangar 18 at Wright-Patterson AFB in Dayton. "Go home folks. Nothing to see here!"

But no, the government is drawing a hard line. What do they have?


----------



## Lazy 8

Did y'all see how they're gonna run when the storm Area 51? I think it's called a Naruto run. Looks kinda goofy to this ol hillbilly. They wouldn't know what to do if they were face to face with a little green man.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

buckeyebowman said:


> What I find curious is the government's reaction to all this. It may not be aliens or their spacecraft, but it seems like they have something hidden in there! I don't know how many of you remember, but back in the day there was a widespread rumor that there was no gold in the Fort Knox Gold Depository. So many articles were written that it started to affect the value of U.S. currency, the "gold standard" being so highly thought of back them.
> 
> Eventually the government invited a few select newsmen, and their crews, to come and tour Fort Knox and film it. They opened the vaults and there was all manner of gold stashed in them, bullion, bars, coins, artifacts, you name it. Many had ingots stacked floor to ceiling. They gave some reporters white cotton gloves and invited them to pick up a gold ingot. Most could barely manage it. Gold is as twice as heavy as lead.
> 
> Despite the fact that the government is not fond of people traipsing around top secret facilities unannounced, with the notoriety that Area 51 has achieved, one might think the government would make a move like the above. Invite news crews in and show them around. And maybe with Hangar 18 at Wright-Patterson AFB in Dayton. "Go home folks. Nothing to see here!"
> 
> But no, the government is drawing a hard line. What do they have?


There is and always has been something there. That’s for sure. I know a guy. I had a an ex Air Force buddy as a civilian working security in the Tonapa Desert area back in the 80’s. This outfit was no joke and worked under contract. Very high security clearance and these guys carried high tech weaponry and equipment of the time. They dealt with a lot of protesters at Nuke sites quite often and resorted to using force many times. I heard other things that none of us would have believed back then and most wouldn’t today. Disclaimer; This subject matter is for the sake of entertainment purposes only... just saying.


----------



## yonderfishin

buckeyebowman said:


> What I find curious is the government's reaction to all this. It may not be aliens or their spacecraft, but it seems like they have something hidden in there! I don't know how many of you remember, but back in the day there was a widespread rumor that there was no gold in the Fort Knox Gold Depository. So many articles were written that it started to affect the value of U.S. currency, the "gold standard" being so highly thought of back them.
> 
> Eventually the government invited a few select newsmen, and their crews, to come and tour Fort Knox and film it. They opened the vaults and there was all manner of gold stashed in them, bullion, bars, coins, artifacts, you name it. Many had ingots stacked floor to ceiling. They gave some reporters white cotton gloves and invited them to pick up a gold ingot. Most could barely manage it. Gold is as twice as heavy as lead.
> 
> Despite the fact that the government is not fond of people traipsing around top secret facilities unannounced, with the notoriety that Area 51 has achieved, one might think the government would make a move like the above. Invite news crews in and show them around. And maybe with Hangar 18 at Wright-Patterson AFB in Dayton. "Go home folks. Nothing to see here!"
> 
> But no, the government is drawing a hard line. What do they have?




I think they have some pretty cool stuff in there. And I wouldn't be surprised if the rumors of aliens and spacecraft are atleast based on truth. But its not just things like that , there is likely to be scientific or military tools and equipment , testing labs and stockpiles of this that and the other thing , that are trade secrets if nothing else. Stuff that gives the US an advantage if other countries around the world don't know about them. Not to mention , if everybody " thinks " all this stuff is going on at area 51 and the government stays secretive about it like they have something to hide , then area " 52 " remains an even better kept secret


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## buckeyebowman

Saw an article in the paper the other day where the Navy is acknowledging, and investigating, 2 UFO reports made by Navy pilots. I guess the Navy finally came to the conclusion that their pilots are credible witnesses and not a gang of hysterical knuckleheads!


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's what to look up for in the October sky. 

https://www.space.com/33974-best-night-sky-events.html


----------



## Daveo76

Thank's Lazy. I'm always looking,,,


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> Thank's Lazy. I'm always looking,,,


Who was that one stargazer guy that signed off by saying, keep looking up or something like that. I remember seeing him after Fritz the Night Owl Theater.


----------



## bobk

Jack Horkheimer? Star Gazers


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Jack Horkheimer? Star Gazers


Bingo! Did he come on after Fritz?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Bingo! Did he come on after Fritz?


Not sure on that. I know it wasn’t long after the channel went off air for the night.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 325141


Dave - you didn't tell us you were an astronaut. That's a sweet angle/perspective on those pics. Beautiful.
Here's a little something I ran across...
https://www.express.co.uk/news/scie...-end-of-the-world-16-great-pyramid-apocalypse


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Look at that flat earth.. lol.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Daveo76

Hmmmm,,,


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just missed seeing the space station at 7:58 - 8:03


----------



## Daveo76

Snakecharmer said:


> Just missed seeing the space station at 7:58 - 8:03


 Some nights we can get lucky and see it twice a night. Usually an hour and a half later. I'll check but it was cloudy here


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, I was reading about it. I think they started getting close last night and will last a few days. I hope we can get a glimpse with the binoculars


----------



## Lazy 8

Should be a clear, crisp night.


----------



## scioto_alex

Yo ye moon shooters: Hunter's Moon

https://www.ibtimes.com/hunters-moo...on-will-peak-sunday-what-does-it-mean-2843627


----------



## Lazy 8

Check these mind blowing pics out.
https://hubblesite.org/video/1003/science


----------



## buckeyebowman

Wow, Lazy! Very cool. What many don't know is that the beautiful, multi-colored star pics are multiple exposures taken on films responsive to different wavelengths of electromagnetic radiation. These are then sandwiched together to produce the final image. Spectacular stuff there!


----------



## Daveo76

Lazy 8 said:


> Check these mind blowing pics out.
> https://hubblesite.org/video/1003/science


 I've seen the nebula every night .The seven sisters are looking great too.


----------



## Lazy 8

Quite an event for tomorrow night, but I think clouds and rain might make viewing it a challenge.
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...-of-the-year-will-peak-early-next-week/602578


----------



## All Eyes

Curious to know if any of you saw the meteor fireball thing this past Fri. night. It was 8:30-8:45 ish pm in the NW sky. I was driving home and it fell straight in front of me. Was pretty bright with a long trail. The traffic in front of me tapped their brakes for a second. Pretty cool!


----------



## Lazy 8

Cosmic Pumpkin?
https://www.foxnews.com/science/nasa-jack-o-lantern-nebula


----------



## Lazy 8

Got a whole LOTTA stuff coming up. Keep looking up ^^^
https://earthsky.org/tonight/transit-of-mercury-on-november-11-2019


----------



## Lazy 8

For those willing to venture outdoors this evening, the Leonids, the best meteor shower this month, will peak tonight into early Sunday where up to 20 per hour are possible. 
https://www.accuweather.com/en/spac...ower-of-the-month-to-peak-this-weekend/627314


----------



## Daveo76

Fog as usual down here


----------



## Daveo76

The next one coming Dec 13, the Geminids, my personal favorite. I've seen up to 88 before the cold got the better of me. Daytime moon looks good thru the binocs today.


----------



## Lazy 8

88! In what time frame?
Here's something interesting...
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jonath...ain-ruins-observation-of-nearby-galaxies/amp/


----------



## Daveo76

Lazy 8 said:


> 88! In what time frame?
> Here's something interesting...
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jonath...ain-ruins-observation-of-nearby-galaxies/amp/


 I watched for about 4 hrs. I was working nights and got off really early. The thing about this shower is it starts as soon as it gets dark. I'll watch for about half an hour and go in and warm up, then right back out. I'm a meteor shower junkie!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> I watched for about 4 hrs. I was working nights and got off really early. The thing about this shower is it starts as soon as it gets dark. I'll watch for about half an hour and go in and warm up, then right back out. I'm a meteor shower junkie!!


I'm right there with you brother!


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's an interesting little factoid...
https://www.foxnews.com/science/interstellar-comet-borisov-new-image-ghostly-appearance


----------



## Lazy 8

Careful, this Sunday everybody might be able to see Uranus. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.space.com/amp/33974-best-night-sky-events.html


----------



## Lazy 8

Geminids tonight...but don't get excited. Rain, rain, rain, and if no rain...cloudy, cloudy, cloudy.


----------



## Daveo76

Lazy 8 said:


> Geminids tonight...but don't get excited. Rain, rain, rain, and if no rain...cloudy, cloudy, cloudy.


Yeah, it was a dud. Maybe tonight. Might clear up a little and see some leftovers


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm too pooped to pop. 5 Santa Claus gigs today and I'm whooped. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yes, this is a busy time for Santa!


----------



## Lazy 8

Well, well, well, they're heeeere. 
https://www.foxsports640.com/ufos-over-miami-you-decide/


----------



## buckeyebowman

Wow! That's weird!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! That's weird!


Yea, do we have an explanation yet? A logical one?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, do we have an explanation yet? A logical one?


Beer goggles?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Beer goggles?


IDK Bob, that'd be a lot of each. THEY are among us. Possibly on this forum.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> IDK Bob, that'd be a lot of each. THEY are among us. Possibly on this forum.


I’m the odd ball out of my group. I don’t believe they are among us. Faith I reckon.


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Well, well, well, they're heeeere.
> https://www.foxsports640.com/ufos-over-miami-you-decide/





Lazy 8 said:


> IDK Bob, that'd be a lot of each. THEY are among us. Possibly on this forum.


Yea...yea....that's it...
Continued on the derailer...


----------



## Dovans

https://www.nbc4i.com/news/u-s-world/you-may-get-to-see-a-new-comet-with-only-the-naked-eye/


----------



## Lazy 8

Dovans said:


> https://www.nbc4i.com/news/u-s-world/you-may-get-to-see-a-new-comet-with-only-the-naked-eye/


How cool is that?


----------



## Dovans

I remember getting my kids and wife out of bed in 1986(?) to go look at Halley's Comet. They were not happy about it.. but, doubtful they ever see it again.. Not even sure they remember me doing that.


----------



## MuskyFan

Hale-Bopp was the largest and brightest I’ve seen. To top it off we were in Hawaii and went to the north shore it see it. 

Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## garhtr

https://www.wcnc.com/mobile/article/weather/accuweather/jupiter-opposition-best-viewing-how-to-see/507
Something else to look for While your out comet watching.
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Got quite a few lights where I am in central OH but when I go down to WV it's like...WOW! Takes me back to when I was a kid, we'd go to a buddies backyard, throw down a big piece of plastic, our sleeping bags and sleeps under the stars. A sky full of stars reminds me of that. Great times. 
Well, until my one buddies mom would come out and tell us ghost stories. She was a good storyteller and our little brains were like sponges.


----------



## Dovans

Lazy 8 said:


> Got quite a few lights where I am in central OH but when I go down to WV it's like...WOW! Takes me back to when I was a kid, we'd go to a buddies backyard, throw down a big piece of plastic, our sleeping bags and sleeps under the stars. A sky full of stars reminds me of that. Great times.
> Well, until my one buddies mom would come out and tell us ghost stories. She was a good storyteller and our little brains were like sponges.


Spruce Knob... Oh man..


----------



## Dovans

https://www.timeanddate.com/astronomy/night/


----------



## Lazy 8

Sweet, tks Dovans.


----------



## Lazy 8

Dovans said:


> Spruce Knob... Oh man..


Highest point in WV, Almost Heaven.


----------



## Dovans

Lazy 8 said:


> Highest point in WV, Almost Heaven.


We'd hike up there at night, and just be in awe at the true wonder. Can never forget the image in my mind. Nor the two 2 X 10s crossing the bridge as the road...


----------



## Daveo76

Comet looked really good through the binoculars last night. Actually when you look at Jupiter, Pluto is beside it but not visible but Saturn is following Jupiter. Happy stargazing. Nice to finally be able to see something for a change. Seems like all the comets lately are breaking up and it's either too cloudy or foggy for meteor showers. The cool thing about the space telescope that discovered NEOWISE (name of the scope) was that it was only supposed to be in service for 7 years when it was launched in the 90's. Thank you for your service!!


----------



## garhtr

https://www.wcnc.com/mobile/article/weather/accuweather/double-meteor-
Heads up for next week, hopefully it'll be as good as advertised.
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Did I hear if you don't catch ol Neowise tonight, you'll have to wait another 6,800 years to see it again? 
Too dang cloudy where I'm at.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> you'll have to wait another 6,800


 In my case it doesn't matter if it's 68- 680 or 6800 years--- I ain't gonna get another look at it  but I am looking forward to the meteor shower 
Good luck !


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

Lazy 8 said:


> Did I hear if you don't catch ol Neowise tonight, you'll have to wait another 6,800 years to see it again?
> Too dang cloudy where I'm at.


 Tonight and tomorrow night


----------



## Lazy 8

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 368281
> View attachment 368283


Dave, this is hilarious!


----------



## MuskyFan

Just a fuzzy ball barely discernible last night. But we have a lot of light around here.


----------



## Daveo76

MuskyFan said:


> Just a fuzzy ball barely discernible last night. But we have a lot of light around here.


Looks better with binoculars


----------



## MuskyFan

Daveo76 said:


> Looks better with binoculars


We were using them. Too much light near cincy.


----------



## Dovans

couldnt see it here in Carroll Ohio. Found the big dipper, and the moon, and by my calculations it should have been in between them. Right were City of Columbus lights were.


----------



## Daveo76

My bad. What time have you been looking? I've been going out about 10:00 and looking when it hasn't been cloudy.


----------



## Dovans

Last night I went out about 9:45 and stayed out till 10:30. Clouds were moving in. but, Im pretty sure city of Columbus was ruining my attempt...Its about 20 miles away and it sits in between me and where the comet was suppose to be.


----------



## Lazy 8

Perseids tonight. Best time is between 2300 and 0030. Look to the NE and get the heck outta the city. 
https://www.space.com/perseid-meteor-shower-2020-webcasts.html


----------



## Lazy 8

They're heere... 
https://www.foxnews.com/us/pentagon-unveils-unidentified-aerial-phenomena-task-force


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Lazy 8 said:


> They're heere...
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/pentagon-unveils-unidentified-aerial-phenomena-task-force


If you haven't seen this yet, and you're into UFO info, well worth a watch. I believe him.


----------



## Lazy 8

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> If you haven't seen this yet, and you're into UFO info, well worth a watch. I believe him.


I'm not saying I believe in them and I'm not saying I don't. Kinda like ol Bigfoot.


----------



## Lazy 8

Big news! You'll be able to see Uranus tonight and you won't need a telescope, binoculars or 2 mirrors. 
https://www.timeanddate.com/astronomy/night/


----------



## MuskyFan

I told my wife that “I want to see Uranus tonight”. She said go to hell. Ba-dump-bump.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Shades of "2001: A Space Odyssey"! Read an article in the paper today about a shiny monolith found in an extremely remote location in Utah! Guys in a helicopter who went back to find it. Reported to be twice the height of a man, so I'm guessing around 12 feet tall, triangular in shape and made of a shiny metal. They have no idea how it got out there, or how it was imbedded in the ground!


----------



## Lazy 8

*UPDATE...
They used geo coordinates and Google Earth to discover when the slab showed up. Then they determined it was in prolly a prop used in the movie Westworld. They determined either a prop guy left it behind by accident or on purpose to play a prank on the world.
I think the latter.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Same here!


----------



## Dovans

A mysterious object is expected to whizz past Earth today


An object of uncertain origin is expected to hurtle safely past our planet Tuesday, but the object is not a true UFO. Astronomers have been tracking the visitor, known as 2020 SO, since September w…




www.newsnationnow.com


----------



## Lazy 8

Dovans said:


> A mysterious object is expected to whizz past Earth today
> 
> 
> An object of uncertain origin is expected to hurtle safely past our planet Tuesday, but the object is not a true UFO. Astronomers have been tracking the visitor, known as 2020 SO, since September w…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsnationnow.com


Very interesting. We can't make this stuff up. Thanks Dovans. I hadn't seen that one. 
If you could see thru the snowflakes, we have a full Beaver moon tonight.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I was going to ask if anyone has been catching Cosmos on Fox, Tuesday nights at 8:00. Further development of the original Carl Sagan series, with Neil DeGrasse Tyson. It's bee really good.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks BEB, I'll have to see if I can start watching that.
Did y'all catch this? Pretty amazing.








‘Christmas Star’ to light up night sky for first time in 800 years


On Dec. 21, humans can witness something not seen in nearly 800 years.



fox8.com


----------



## buckeyebowman

Thanks for that tip. I don't know how many episodes there are left, but I might guess that there would be a DVD release of the series. I'll keep watching and see. It shows here on Tuesdays at 8:00PM on our local Fox affiliate.


----------



## garhtr

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.nbcnews.com/
Don't forget to keep your eyes on the sky before Christmas.
Isn't there also a meteor shower on the calendar for Dec ???.
Good luck n good view


----------



## SConner

Interesting article.








Former Israeli space chief says aliens exist, and Trump knows about it


A "galactic federation" has been waiting for humans to "reach a stage where we will understand... what space and spaceships are," Haim Eshed said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## buckeyebowman

Got my ad circulars today, and Ollie's Bargain Outlet has a Vivitar refractor telescope with full size tripod, 60x and 120x lenses and 3x finder scope. Even if it's junk it's only 20 bucks!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Okay, tried quoting SConners post above, then editing my last post, both a no go due to "browser problems". Heard about the Israeli guy on the radio at the same time that the host and guest happened to be talking about Kyrie Erving, which of course, led to a discussion of some of his off the beam pronouncements.

I don't know if the Israeli guy's little red choo choo has gone chugging around the bend or not, but here's what makes it interesting to me. Recently former Pres. Obama sat down for an interview, with CBS I believe. The interviewer asks him if Trump asked about UFO's during the transition. Obama said that he did. The interviewer followed up by asking if they were real or not. Obama looked at him with a smile and said, "I can't tell you that."

Interesting timing, no?


----------



## SConner

buckeyebowman said:


> Okay, tried quoting SConners post above, then editing my last post, both a no go due to "browser problems". Heard about the Israeli guy on the radio at the same time that the host and guest happened to be talking about Kyrie Erving, which of course, led to a discussion of some of his off the beam pronouncements.
> 
> I don't know if the Israeli guy's little red choo choo has gone chugging around the bend or not, but here's what makes it interesting to me. Recently former Pres. Obama sat down for an interview, with CBS I believe. The interviewer asks him if Trump asked about UFO's during the transition. Obama said that he did. The interviewer followed up by asking if they were real or not. Obama looked at him with a smile and said, "I can't tell you that."
> 
> Interesting timing, no?


I wondered same thing about how credible this guy really is. His credentials seem legit, but the story is difficult to fathom.


----------



## Lazy 8

DON'T MISS THESE GEMINIDS TONIGHT!








The Geminid meteor shower of 2020 peaks tonight! Here's how to watch it live online


Don't miss the best meteor shower of 2020!




www.space.com


----------



## buckeyebowman

SConner said:


> I wondered same thing about how credible this guy really is. His credentials seem legit, but the story is difficult to fathom.


It's kind of like what a British science fiction author once said. "Sometimes I think we're alone in the universe, and other times I think we're not. Either way you go it's kind of mind boggling!"


----------



## Lazy 8

After a 7 month flight, Perserverance lands on Mars.








| EarthSky


NASA's Perseverance mission conducted a picture-perfect landing on Mars today and has already sent back several images.




earthsky.org


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> After a 7 month flight,


293 million miles
Incredible !


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> 293 million miles
> Incredible !


Seriously. How in the Sam Hill can they do that? Then collect samples and return them to earth?
I watched a documentary on Nat Geo of the creation/assembly of the rover. All done in clean rooms with everybody wearing butte plugs. Those people couldn't smell of anything and if they did, they weren't allowed in to work. And when they were in there working, no leaning on anything or putting your hands out to support you. Not even hands on your hips. Of course no sitting down. I might of lasted 20 minutes before I leaned up against something and farted.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I watched the "7 minutes of terror" myself. I don't know if you are aware of "Startalk". It's a podcast on YouTube, that is hosted by Neil deGrasse Tyson, a comedic co-host, and usually features some very interesting guests! I tuned into it just shortly before the landing, and switched over to NASA TV. I love how dedicated our NASA team members are! They were under so much stress, and exploded into joy when the mission communicator, or whatever they are called, said "we have splashdown!"


----------



## MuskyFan

Watched the ISS fly over just now. Got up to let the dogs out and saw a "star" to the west. Then I thought a plane but too high and bright. Grabbed my binoculars and there it was. Great start of my day!


----------



## Lazy 8

Perseverance’s Eyes See a Different Mars







www.wired.com


----------



## Lazy 8

Don't forget this Friday's full Snow Moon.


Redirect Notice


----------



## garhtr

https://wgme.com/news/offbeat/our-solar-systems-first-interstellar-visito


----------



## buckeyebowman

Read that in the paper today. Apparently it's on it's way out of the solar system. Neil deGrasse Tyson did an episode on it on his podcast "Star Talk".


----------



## Lazy 8

So...they were almost here? I say this as I watch Martian on the tube.


----------



## Lazy 8

This is fitting.


----------



## MuskyFan

1.6 millions lbs of thrust. What does it feel like to sit at the top of that? Artemis moon rocket engine test.


----------



## Lazy 8

MuskyFan said:


> 1.6 millions lbs of thrust. What does it feel like to sit at the top of that? Artemis moon rocket engine test.


Does that thang have Hemi in it?


----------



## MuskyFan

That kinda s**t gives me a woody. Man, the sound and vibration of that thing must be incredible. I envy those that get to travel like that, even with all the risks involved. If they called tomorrow to offer a seat I’d be be there in heartbeat.


----------



## MuskyFan

Pretty cool Lunar Eclipse this morning, Had heard about it a few days ago but when I went outside at 4:45, something wasn't "right" with the moon. Made it look like the sun was coming up in the south...LOL. Then realized, ohh, eclipse. Broke out the spotting scope and tripod to get a better look at it. Crisp, clear morning for it.


----------



## Lazy 8

That's not all. Dont forget the Leonids.


https://news.yahoo.com/leonid-meteor-shower-peaks-early-185008319.html


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Any eclipse photos? I missed it.


----------



## MuskyFan

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Any eclipse photos? I missed it.


Tried to use my iphone thru the scope but no luck.


----------



## MuskyFan

Jupiter and her moons are out tonight. Wish I had a better scope.


----------



## Lazy 8

Too cloudy in my neck of the woods.


----------



## MuskyFan

Good heavens! 4 planets visible in a line in the sky this week


Skywatchers who rise before dawn this week will get a chance to peep a cosmic treat.




www.newsnationnow.com


----------



## Lazy 8

MuskyFan said:


> Good heavens! 4 planets visible in a line in the sky this week
> 
> 
> Skywatchers who rise before dawn this week will get a chance to peep a cosmic treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsnationnow.com


Good catch MF. There's an app you can download for free called SkyView. With it, you point your smart phone to the sky and it will tell you constellations, stars and planets.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's another factoid. A comet which is 80 miles wide is zooming towards the sun at 22,000 mph.








The largest comet ever seen is barreling toward the inner solar system


The comet, which is bigger than the state of Rhode Island, is hurtling toward the inner solar system at 22,000 miles per hour, according to NASA.



www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Lazy 8

We could have one heck of a meteor shower coming up the end of May. Possibility of thousands an hour or none.








May 31st Could Be the Most Powerful Meteor Storm in Generations, or Nothing at All


Be sure to watch the skies on the last morning of May, for a possible Tau Herculid meteor outburst.




www.universetoday.com


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> We could have one heck of a meteor shower


I'm looking forward to it and hopefully some clear skies.
Enjoy !


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Follow the handle of the Big Dipper as it points to Arcturus, just beyond should be Tau-Herculid light show. At 1:00 AM


----------



## buckeyebowman

I haven't stayed up that late for a long time, but this could be worth it. I heard an interesting story on Star Talk, Neil DeGrasse Tyson's podcast about a "meteor storm" witnessed by Abraham Lincoln. He was in a hotel sleeping when a big ruckus arose out in the street. People were screaming, and a local preacher was yelling, "It is the end of days! It is the end of days!" Lincoln went to have a look, and witnessed hundreds of meteors streaking through the sky. But, he could also see Orion, the Big Dipper, and other constellations that he was familiar with. So, he reasoned that the stars were not falling from the sky, so it was NOT the end of days. He watched a while longer and then went back to bed.


----------



## Lazy 8

Cool story. I just hope for a clear sky.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Trying to think of a place with a little darker view toward the West than what I have at home. maybe a local park. Just looked on Weather Underground and they're showing a 22% chance of cloud cover, and 8% chance of precip in my area, so this might happen.


----------



## Lazy 8

I just wish I was going to be on WV. We're out in the country. At night time in the summer after your eyes have adjusted, you can literally see thousands of stars. It reminds me of camping out when I was a kid.


----------



## mrb1

Definitely will be up tonight/morning during the "peak" starting at 1am. Sounds like a 50/50 chance of seeing anything. Low moon glow tonight, and fairly clear will help. Very dark out my ways. Also currently, around 3am til 5am you can see four planets in nearly the same spot. Were clearly visible to the naked eye this morning. Cool 3D site where you can go back, or look into future events and move acrooss the sky. Dayton, Ohio is the default location in the image...

Which Planets Can You See Tonight?









Live online cameras tonight if you can't make it out.....
https://www.space.com/meteor-storm-tau-herculids-shower-webcast


----------



## Lazy 8

Is anybody watching the meteor show?


----------



## mrb1

Was out from 12:45 til 1:45. Saw a nice one right off the bat, so I thought it was gonna be special. Not really. Six more til 1:15, then nothing. Two of the seven were great, a good two seconds with what looked like ripples behind it. The lightning bugs are just emerging here, so there was that


----------



## M R DUCKS

I was out, disappointed, saw maybe a dozen, but nothing good, little flash here, tiny streak there.
saw 5 satellites (I believe)
listen to the animal noises from the late nite/early morning
owl
coyote
deer
” others”


----------



## Lazy 8

M R DUCKS said:


> I was out, disappointed, saw maybe a dozen, but nothing good, little flash here, tiny streak there.
> saw 5 satellites (I believe)
> listen to the animal noises from the late nite/early morning
> owl
> coyote
> deer
> ” others”


Bout the same here. Dudsville.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Well, I guess the next up will be the Taurids in late June


----------



## Dovans

🛰️ See A Satellite Tonight 🛰️


🛰️ Find out how to see satellites in the night sky, no telescope required.




james.darpinian.com





Interesting site..


----------



## Lazy 8

Dovans said:


> 🛰️ See A Satellite Tonight 🛰️
> 
> 
> 🛰️ Find out how to see satellites in the night sky, no telescope required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james.darpinian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting site..


Very interesting. Thank you.
Here's another one. SkyView Free. Load the app, raise your phone up to the sky and it will identify stars, constellations, planets and even the ISS.


----------



## buckeyebowman

It was before the ISS, so it may have been MIR or another satellite. We were on a fishing trip to Canada, it was a crystal clear night, and we went outside to smoke a doob and look at the stars! We were lying on rocks near the lakeshore when along came a small, bright object that crossed the entire sky in less than a minute.


----------



## Lazy 8

Super Strawberry Moon coming up.








Strawberry Moon Is the Full Moon in June


The wild strawberries that start to ripen during early summer gave name to the Full Moon in June. Other names are Rose Moon, Hot Moon, and Mead Moon.




www.timeanddate.com


----------



## buckeyebowman

It's clear here, so it looks like I'll be able to see it.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> View attachment 490383
> 
> Good luck and enjoy


Thanks brother. You can download SkyView to your phone.


----------



## fasteddy

Garhtr, thanks, pretty cool place and time we live in. Sighted from lake Erie. I wouldn't have caught that if it wasn't for you. Screw all the chaos in the world and enjoy nature, peace, and tranquility. Now let's see if the fish are biting.


----------



## garhtr

fasteddy said:


> Sighted from lake Erie.


I Saw a image on the morning news but unfortunately too many trees at home for a sighting and probably won't be around next time 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fasteddy

Calm winds, calm waves, comfortable temperature, celestial observation, beautiful predawn sky, caught some walleye and sheepshead casting old Erie Dearie.

Life is good !!!!


----------



## Moo Juice

You'll be around. You just might be viewing it from a different angle.😃


----------



## Moo Juice

fasteddy said:


> Calm winds, calm waves, comfortable temperature, celestial observation, beautiful predawn sky, caught some walleye and sheepshead casting old Erie Dearie.
> 
> Life is good !!!!


I'm jealous! Hopefully I can get caught up so I can come up and enjoy some of that, too!


----------



## garhtr

Moo Juice said:


> You'll be around. You just might be viewing it from a different angle.😃


----------



## fasteddy

Moojuice, "get caught up", HA,HA,HA,
don't wait that long. I used to say that.


----------



## Lazy 8

You all watching the sun?








Solar flares feared as a Sunspot grows thrice the size of Earth; Blackouts and GPS disruptions likely


After a sunspot grew as large as the diameter of three Earths put together, the fear of an X-class solar flare erupting in our direction has increased. If that happens, the Earth can suffer massive radio blackouts and GPS disruptions.




tech.hindustantimes.com


----------



## fasteddy

Lazy8, thanks for info. Article forgot to mention it might cause a rise in gas prices!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Just had to say it, ha,ha,ha)


----------



## garhtr

https://www.forbes.com/sites/
"Bootids meteor showers"
Sounds hit or miss but at least the sky will be clear.
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/
> "Bootids meteor showers"
> Sounds hit or miss but at least the sky will be clear.
> Good luck !


Sweet! I'm down in WV. I'll be out tonight listening to the coyotes and watching the Booties. 
Thanks garhtr!


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> listening to the coyotes and watching the Booties.


Hopefully there's something to see. 
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Dovans

ad blocker prevents me from reading the article.. What time what direction


----------



## garhtr

Dovans said:


> What time what direction


The ideal time to look for Bootids is just as the sky becomes fully dark Sunday or Monday evening. This is when the radiant that the meteors will seem to emanate from is highest in the sky.















Good luck !


----------



## fasteddy

Thanks, garhtr, your map should help out considerately.


----------



## Lazy 8

All I saw was a sky full of clouds.


----------



## garhtr

Lazy 8 said:


> All I saw was a sky full of clouds.


It was clear, cool and beautiful here but I'm in town so I'm dealing with heavy light pollution.
I peeked out for several minutes but---- nothing.
I'll look again tonight at least for a few minutes.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## fasteddy

Make sure you clean your glasses, just joking


----------



## Lazy 8

I'll be back up in the big city tonight. It could be a cloudless night and I still couldn't see crap.


----------



## Lazy 8

July 13 there'll be a Buck Supermoon.








Buck Moon Is the Full Moon in July


The Buck Moon, named after the new antlers that emerge from a buck's forehead around this time of the year. Is is also called Thunder Moon and Hay Moon.




www.timeanddate.com


----------



## garhtr

A massive comet and supermoon will light up the night sky this week
Comet K2 visible this week with a telescope or a good set of binoculars.
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Woohoo!


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> A massive comet and supermoon will light up the night sky this week
> Comet K2 visible this week with a telescope or a good set of binoculars.
> Good luck !


I've still got these puppies..




__





SkyMaster 15x70mm Porro Binoculars | Celestron







www.celestron.com


----------



## Lazy 8

This'll be cool...








Webb Home


Discover the science mission of NASA’s James Webb Space Telescope (JWST), from exoplanet atmospheres to the first light in the universe—and more!




webbtelescope.org


----------



## Lazy 8

The moon will look full tonight but tomorrow night is the actual full Buck moon.
Tonight at 2240 you can see the International Space Station go overhead. About 7 minutes complete duration.
Download the Skyview app for free to help find it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Full Buck Supermoon tonight! I hope for clear skies.


----------



## Buzzy

I'm going musky fishing on a lake superior trib!


----------



## MuskyFan

Great moonset this am.


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm glad I saw what I saw last night. Raining in Columbus now. 
Intl. Space Station going over again tonight.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ginormous comet tomorrow. 








How to See the Giant Comet Heading Our Way Now


Comet C/2017 K2 should continue to brighten as it comes closer to Earth and the sun.




www.cnet.com


----------



## MuskyFan

Lazy 8 said:


> Ginormous comet tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to See the Giant Comet Heading Our Way Now
> 
> 
> Comet C/2017 K2 should continue to brighten as it comes closer to Earth and the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnet.com


That's cool! Too bad they don't say where to look for it. Not many people know where the Ophiuchus constellation is, especially me (from a "where to look" website). 

This site gives you an idea of where to look. Will be too bright around here with the moon and light pollution to see it. 









| EarthSky







earthsky.org


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks. I love the EarthSky site. This is an excerpt..
Astronomers estimate that Comet C/2017 K2 (PanSTARRS) has been traveling from the Oort cloud for some 3 million years in a hyperbolic orbit.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> I've still got these puppies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyMaster 15x70mm Porro Binoculars | Celestron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.celestron.com


I clicked on your link, and their prices are not bad at all! Think I'll get one of those puppies! Made a mistake last year and bought a cheapo telescope that is beyond useless!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I clicked on your link, and their prices are not bad at all! Think I'll get one of those puppies! Made a mistake last year and bought a cheapo telescope that is beyond useless!


Did you compare with the big river site?


----------



## buckeyebowman

No. This is the first I've heard of big river. Independent dealer?


----------



## Rooster

https://www.livescience.com/canyon-of-fire-solar-storm



Hey, it it is more severe than their models indicate.....been nice knowing you all!


----------



## Lazy 8

Rooster said:


> https://www.livescience.com/canyon-of-fire-solar-storm
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it it is more severe than their models indicate.....been nice knowing you all!


Hey Rooster, you still here?


----------



## garhtr

| EarthSky
The weather should be nice this W/E for star gazing.
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks garhtr. I'm out in the country in WV right now. I went out last night but too many clouds. I fear the same tonight.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## buckeyebowman

But it smarts!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

I caught the first of the Taurid meteor showers yesterday morning, about 0300 in a clear sky. The broad white tail was actually pulsing (first time I've seen this) and the movement was pretty slow, considering. This event lasted maybe 2 to 3 seconds, and was moving east to west just west of Taurus at about 45 degrees elevation. It's hard to judge elevation with cervical fusion, but bending backwards from the waist helps.

If you have a hard time finding Taurus, look for Orion, follow Orion's belt right and Taurus is on that line next door. Happy watchin'.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ol' Whiskers said:


> I caught the first of the Taurid meteor showers yesterday morning, about 0300 in a clear sky. The broad white tail was actually pulsing (first time I've seen this) and the movement was pretty slow, considering. This event lasted maybe 2 to 3 seconds, and was moving east to west just west of Taurus at about 45 degrees elevation. It's hard to judge elevation with cervical fusion, but bending backwards from the waist helps.
> 
> If you have a hard time finding Taurus, look for Orion, follow Orion's belt right and Taurus is on that line next door. Happy watchin'.


Thanks Mr. Whiskers!


----------



## MuskyFan

Took the trash out tonight (like every other Sunday night) and saw a bright light moving east (the driveway faces north). My feeble brain ran through its normal process: no flashing lights, too slow for a meteor, could it be the ISS? I checked it on my phone app and sure enough, ISS was zipping by northern MI/S Canada. Quickly disappeared in the earth’s shadow. Pretty cool seeing it from SW OH.


----------



## Lazy 8

MuskyFan said:


> Took the trash out tonight (like every other Sunday night) and saw a bright light moving east (the driveway faces north). My feeble brain ran through its normal process: no flashing lights, too slow for a meteor, could it be the ISS? I checked it on my phone app and sure enough, ISS was zipping by northern MI/S Canada. Quickly disappeared in the earth’s shadow. Pretty cool seeing it from SW OH.


That's pretty cool. Did you use the SkyView app?


----------



## MuskyFan

Lazy 8 said:


> That's pretty cool. Did you use the SkyView app?


I have the weather app MyRadar that allows me to select from several preprogrammed satellites or a custom entry.


----------



## Lazy 8

MuskyFan said:


> I have the weather app MyRadar that allows me to select from several preprogrammed satellites or a custom entry.


With the free Skyview app, you wave your phone over your head a few times and it picks out stars, constellations and the Space Station.


----------



## MuskyFan

Lazy 8 said:


> With the free Skyview app, you wave your phone over your head a few times and it picks out stars, constellations and the Space Station.


You have the free version (lite) or the pay version?


----------



## Lazy 8

MuskyFan said:


> You have the free version (lite) or the pay version?


The free one


----------



## garhtr

https://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/everything-you-need-to-know-
Clouds and moon will be a problem this week but due to peak in the next several days, --- don't forget to look up !
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Lazy 8

garhtr said:


> https://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/everything-you-need-to-know-
> Clouds and moon will be a problem this week but due to peak in the next several days, --- don't forget to look up !
> Good luck and enjoy


Thanks Garhtr. I'll be looking up!^^^


----------

